# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  رجال حول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مصعب بن عمير - أول سفراء الاسلام سلمان الفارسي - الباحث عن الحقيقة أبو ذر الغفاري - زعيم المعارضة وعدو الثروات 


بلال بن رباح - الساخر من الأهوال عبد الله بن عمر - المثابر، الأوّاب سعد بن أبي وقاص - الأسد في براثنه 


صهيب بن سنان - ربح البيع يا أبا يحيى!! معاذ بن جبل - أعلمهم بالحلال والحرام المقداد بن عمرو - أول فرسان الاسلام 


سعيد بن عامر - العظمة تحت الاسمال حمزة بن عبد المطلب - أسد الله وسيّد الشهداء عبدالله بن مسعود - أول صادح بالقرآن 


حذيفة بن اليمان - عدوّ النفاق وصديق الوضوح عمّار بن ياسر - رجل من الجنة..!! عبادة بن الصامت - نقيب في حزب الله 


خباب بن الأرت - أستاذ فنّ الفداء أبو عبيدة بن الجرّاح - أمين هذه الأمة عثمان بن مظعون - راهب صومعته الحياة 


زيد بن حارثة - لم يحبّ حبّه أحد جعفر بن أبي طالب - أشبهت خلقي، وخلقي عبدالله بن رواحة - يا نفس، الا تقتلي تموتي 


خالد بن الوليد - لا ينام ولا يترك أحدا ينام قيس بن سعد بن عبادة - أدهى العرب، لولا الاسلام عمير بن وهب - شيطان الجاهلية، وحواريّ الاسلام 


أبوالدرداء - أيّ حكيم كان زيد بن الخطاب - صقر يوم اليمامة طلحة بن عبيد الله - صقر يوم أحد 


الزبير بن العوّام - حواريّ رسول الله خبيب بن عديّ - بطل.. فوق الصليب..!! عمير بن سعد - نسيج وحده 


زيد بن ثابت - جامع القرآن خالد بن سعيد - فدائيّ، من الرعيل الأول أبو أيوب الأنصاري - انفروا خفافا وثقالا 


العباس بن عبد المطلب - ساقي الحرمين أبو هريرة - ذاكرة عصر الوحي البراء بن مالك - الله، والجنة 


عتبة بن غزوان- غدا ترون الأمراء من بعدي ثابت بن قيس - خطيب رسول الله أسيد بن خضير - بطل يوم السقيفة 


عبد الرحمن بن عوف - ما يبكيك يا أبا محمد أبو جابر عبدالله بن عمرو بن حرام - ظليل الملائكة عمرو بن الجموح - أريد أن أخطر بعرجتي في الجنة 








حبيب بن زيد - أسطورة فداء وحب أبيّ بن كعب - ليهنك العلم، أبا المنذر سعد بن معاذ - هنيئا لك يا أبا عمرو 


سعد بن عبادة - حامل راية الأنصار أسامة بن زيد - الحبّ بن الحبّ عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكر- بطل حتى النهاية 


عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص - القانت الأوّاب أبو سفيان بن الحارث - من الظلمات الى النور عمران بن حصين - شبيه الملائكة 


سلمة بن الأكوع - بطل المشاة عبدالله بن الزبير - أي رجل وأي شهيد عبدالله بن عباس - حبر هذه الأمة 


عباد بن بشر - معه من الله نور سهيل بن عمرو - من الطلقاء الى الشهداء أبو موسى الأشعري - الاخلاص.. وليكن ما يكون 


الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي - الفطرة الراشدة عمرو بن العاص - محرّر مصر من الرومان سالم مولى أبي حذيفة - بل نعم حامل القرآن
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بسم الله نبدأ
مصعب بن عمير - أول سفراء الاسلام




هذا رجل من أصحاب محمد ما أجمل أن نبدأ به الحديث.


غرّة فتيان قريش، وأوفاهم جمالا، وشبابا..


يصف المؤرخون والرواة شبابه فيقولون:" كان أعطر أهل مكة"..


ولد في النعمة، وغذيّ بها، وشبّ تحت خمائلها.


ولعله لم يكن بين فتيان مكة من ظفر بتدليل أبويه بمثل ما ظفر به "مصعب بن عمير"..


ذلك الفتر الريّان، المدلل المنعّم، حديث حسان مكة، ولؤلؤة ندواتها ومجالسها، أيمكن أن يتحوّل الى أسطورة من أساطير الايمان والفداء..؟


بالله ما أروعه من نبأ.. نبأ "مصعب بن عمير"، أو "مصعب الخير" كما كان لقبه بين المسلمين.


انه واحد من أولئك الذين صاغهم الاسلام وربّاهم "محمد" عليه الصلاة والسلام..


ولكن أي واحد كان..؟


ان قصة حياته لشرف لبني الانسان جميعا..


لقد سمع الفتى ذات يوم، ما بدأ أهل مكة يسمعونه من محمد الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم..


"محمد" الذي يقول أن الله أرسله بشيرا ونذيرا. وداعيا الى عبادة الله الواحد الأحد.






وحين كانت مكة تمسي وتصبح ولا همّ لها، ولا حديث يشغلها الا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ودينه، كان فتى قريش المدلل أكثر الناس استماعا لهذا الحديث.


ذلك أنه كان على الرغم من حداثة سنه، زينة المجالس والندوات، تحرص كل ندوة أن يكون مصعب بين شهودها، ذلك أن أناقة مظهره ورجاحة عقله كانتا من خصال "ابن عمير التي تفتح له القلوب والأبواب..






ولقد سمع فيما سمع أن الرسول ومن آمن معه، يجتمعون بعيدا عن فضول قريش وأذاها.. هناك على الصفا في درا "الأرقم بن أبي الأرقم" فلم يطل به التردد، ولا التلبث والانتظار، بل صحب نفسه ذات مساء الى دار الأرقم تسبقه أشواقه ورؤاه...


هناك كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يلتقي بأصحابه فيتلو عليهم القرآن، ويصلي معهم لله العليّ القدير.






ولم يكد مصعب يأخذ مكانه، وتنساب الآيات من قلب الرسول متألفة على شفتيه، ثم آخذة طريقها الى الأسماع والأفئدة، حتى كان فؤاد ابن عمير في تلك الأمسية هو الفؤاد الموعود..!


ولقد كادت الغبطة تخلعه من مكانه، وكأنه من الفرحة الغامرة يطير.


ولكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسط يمينه الحانية حتى لامست الصدر المتوهج، والفؤاد المتوثب، فكانت السكينة العميقة عمق المحيط.. وفي لمح البصر كان الفتى الذي آمن وأسلم يبدو ومعه من الحكمة ما بفوق ضعف سنّه وعمره، ومعه من التصميم ما يغيّر سير الزمان..!!!








**








كانت أم مصعب "خنّاس بنت مالك" تتمتع بقوة فذة في شخصيتها، وكانت تهاب الى حد الرهبة..


ولم يكن مصعب حين أسلم ليحاذر أو يخاف على ظهر الأرض قوة سوى امه.


فلو أن مكة بل أصنامها وأشرافها وصحرائها، استحالت هولا يقارعه ويصارعه، لاستخف به مصعب الى حين..


أما خصومة أمه، فهذا هو الهول الذي لا يطاق..!


ولقد فكر سريعا، وقرر أن يكتم اسلامه حتى يقضي الله أمرا.


وظل يتردد على دار الأرقم، ويجلس الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو قرير العين بايمانه، وبتفاديه غضب أمه التي لا تعلم خبر اسلامه خبرا..






ولكن مكة في تلك الأيام بالذات، لا يخفى فيها سر، فعيون قريش وآذانها على كل طريق، ووراء كل بصمة قدم فوق رمالها الناعمة اللاهبة، الواشية..


ولقد أبصر به "عثمان بن طلحة" وهو يدخل خفية الى دار الأرقم.. ثم رآه مرة أخرى وهو سصلي كصلاة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسابق ريح الصحراء وزوابعها، شاخصا الى أم مصعب، حيث ألقى عليها النبأ الذي طار بصوابها...






ووقف مصعب أمام أمه، وعشيرته، وأشراف مكة مجتمعين حوله يتلو عليهم في يقين الحق وثباته، القرآن الذي يغسل به الرسول قلوبهم، ويملؤها به حكمة وشرفا، وعدلا وتقى.


وهمّت أمه أن تسكته بلطمة قاسية، ولكن اليد التي امتدت كالسهم، ما لبثت أم استرخت وتنحّت أمام النور الذي زاد وسامة وجهه وبهاءه جلالا يفرض الاحترام، وهدوءا يفرض الاقناع..


ولكن، اذا كانت أمه تحت ضغط أمومتها ستعفيه من الضرب والأذى، فان في مقدرتها أ، تثأر للآلهة التي هجرها بأسلوب آخر..


وهكذا مضت به الى ركن قصي من أركان دارها، وحبسته فيه، وأحكمت عليه اغلاقه، وظل رهين محبسه ذاك، حتى خرج بعض المؤمنين مهاجرين الى أرض الحبشة، فاحتال لنفسه حين سمع النبأ، وغافل أمه وحراسه، ومضى الى الحبشة مهاجرا أوّابا..






ولسوف يمكث بالحبشة مع اخوانه المهاجرين، ثم يعود معهم الى مكة، ثم يهاجر الى الحبشة للمرة الثانية مع الأصحاب الذين يأمرهم الرسول بالهجرة فيطيعون.


ولكن سواء كان مصعب بالحبشة أم في مكة، فان تجربة ايمانه تمارس تفوّقها في كل مكان وزمان، ولقد فرغ من اعداة صياغة حياته على النسق الجديد الذي أعطاهم محمد نموذجه المختار، واطمأن مصعب الى أن حياته قد صارت جديرة بأن تقدّم قربانا لبارئها الأعلى، وخالقها العظيم..






خرج يوما على بعض المسلمين وهم جلوس حول رسول الله، فما ان بصروا به حتى حنوا رؤوسهم وغضوا أبصارهم وذرفت بعض عيونهم دمعا شجيّا..


ذلك أنهم رأوه.. يرتدي جلبابا مرقعا باليا، وعاودتهم صورته الأولى قبل اسلامه، حين كانت ثيابه كزهور الحديقة النضرة، وألقا وعطرا..


وتملى رسول الله مشهده بنظرات حكيمة، شاكرة محبة، وتألقت على شفتيه ابتسامته الجليلة، وقال:


" لقد رأيت مصعبا هذا، وما بمكة فتى أنعم عند أبويه منه، ثم ترك ذلك كله حبا لله ورسوله".!!






لقد منعته أمه حين يئست من ردّته كل ما كانت تفيض عليه من نعمة.. وأبت أن يأكل طعامها انسان هجر الآلهة وحاقت به لعنتها، حتى ولو يكون هذا الانسان ابنها..!!


ولقد كان آخر عهدها به حين حاولت حبسه مرّة أخرى بعد رجوعه من الحبشة. فآلى على نفسه لئن هي فعلت ليقتلن كل من تستعين به على حبسه..


وانها لتعلم صدق عزمه اذا همّ وعزم، فودعته باكية، وودعها باكيا..


وكشفت لحظة الوداع عن اصرار عجيب على الكفر من جانب الأم واصرار أكبر على الايمان من جانب الابن.. فحين قالت له وهي تخرجهمن بيتها: اذهب لشأنك، لم أعد لك أمّا. اقترب منها وقال:"يا أمّه اني لك ناصح، وعليك شفوق، فاشهدي بأنه لا اله الا الله، وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله"...


أجابته غاضبة مهتاجة:" قسما بالثواقب، لا أدخل في دينك، فيزرى برأيي، ويضعف غقلي"..!!


وخرج مصعب من العنمة الوارفة التي كان يعيش فيها مؤثرا الشظف والفاقة.. وأصبح الفتى المتأنق المعطّر، لا يرى الا مرتديا أخشن الثياب، يأكل يوما، ويجوع أياماو ولكن روحه المتأنقة بسمو العقيدة، والمتألقة بنور الله، كانت قد جعلت منه انسانا آخر يملأ الأعين جلال والأنفس روعة...




**








وآنئذ، اختاره الرسول لأعظم مهمة في حينها: أن يكون سفيره الى المدينة، يفقّه الأنصار الذين آمنوا وبايعوا الرسول عند العقبة، ويدخل غيرهم في دين الله، ويعدّ المدينة ليوم الهجرة العظيم..


كان في أصحاب رسول الله يومئذ من هم أكبر منه سنّا وأكثر جاها، وأقرب من الرسول قرابة.. ولكن الرسول اختار مصعب الخير، وهو يعلم أنه يكل اليه بأخطر قضايا الساعة، ويلقي بين يديه مصير الاسلام في المدينة التي ستكون دار الهجرة، ومنطلق الدعوة والدعاة، والمبشرين والغزاة، بعد حين من الزمان قريب..


وحمل مصعب الأمانة مستعينا بما أنعم الله عليه من رجاحة العقل وكريم الخلق، ولقد غزا أفئدة المدينة وأهلها بزهده وترفعه واخلاصه، فدخلوا في دين الله أفواجا..






لقد جاءها يوم بعثه الرسول اليها وليس فيها سوى اثني عشر مسلما هم الذين بايعوا النبي من قبل بيعة العقبة، ولكنه ام يكد يتم بينهم بضعة أشهر حتى استجابوا لله وللرسول..!!


وفي موسم الحج التالي لبيعة العقبة، كان مسلمو المدينة يرسلون الى مكة للقاء الرسول وفدا يمثلهم وينوب عنهم.. وكان عدد أعضائه سبعين مؤمنا ومؤمنة.. جاءوا تحت قيادة معلمهم ومبعوث نبيهم اليهم "مصعب ابن عمير".


لقد أثبت "مصعب" بكياسته وحسن بلائه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرف كيف يختار..


فلقد فهم مصعب رسالته تماما ووقف عند حدودها.ز عرف أنه داعية الى الله تعالى، ومبشر بدينه الذي يدعوا الناس الى الهدى، والى صراط مستقيم. وأنه كرسوله الذي آمن به، ليس عليه الا البلاغ..






هناك نهض في ضيافة "أسعد بم زرارة" يفشيان معا القبائل والبويت والمجالس، تاليا على الناس ما كان معه من كتاب ربه، هاتفا بينهم في رفق عظيم بكلمة الله (انما الله اله واحد)..


ولقد تعرّض لبعض المواقف التي كان يمكن أن تودي به وبمن معه، لولا فطنة عقله، وعظمة روحه..






ذات يوم فاجأه وهو يعظ الانس "أسيد بن خضير" سيد بني عبد الأشهل بالمدينة، فاجأه شاهرا حربتهو يتوهج غضبا وحنقا على هذا الذي جاء يفتن قومه عن دينهم.. ويدعوهم لهجر آلهتهم، ويحدثهم عن اله واحد لم يعرفوه من قبل، ولم يألفوه من قبل..!  














ان آلهتهم معهم رابضة في مجاثمهاو اذا حتاجها أحد عرف مكانها وولى وجهه ساعيا اليها، فتكشف ضرّه وتلبي دعاءه... هكذا يتصورون ويتوهمون..






أما اله محمد الذي يدعوهم اليه باسمه هذا السفير الوافد اليهم، فما أحد يعرف مكانه، ولا أحد يستطيع أن يراه..!!


وما ان رأى المسلمون الذين كانوا يجالسون مصعبا مقدم أسيد ابن حضير متوشحا غضبه المتلظي، وثورته المتحفزة، حتى وجلوا.. ولكن مصعب الخير ظل ثابتا وديعا، متهللا..


وقف اسيد أمامه مهتاجا، وقال يخاطبه هو وأسعد بن زرارة:


"ما جاء بكما الى حيّنا، تسهفان ضعفاءنا..؟ اعتزلانا، اذا كنتما لا تريدان الخروج من الحياة"..!!


وفي مثل هدوء البحر وقوته..


وفي مثل تهلل ضوء الفجر ووداعته.. انفرجت أسارير مصعب الخير وتحرّك بالحديث الطيب لسانه فقال:


"أولا تجلس فتستمع..؟! فان رضيت أمرنا قبلته.. وان كرهته كففنا عنك ما تكره".


الله أكبر. ما أروعها من بداية سيسعد بها الختام..!!
كان أسيد رجلا أريبا عاقلا.. وها هو ذا يرى مصعبا يحتكم معه الى ضميره، فيدعوه أن يسمع لا غير.. فان اقتنع، تركه لاقتناعهو وان لم يقتنع ترك مصعب حيّهم وعشيرتهم، وتحول الى حي آخر وعشيرة أخرى غير ضارّ ولا مضارّ..


هنالك أجابه أسيد قائلا: أنصفت.. وألقى حربته الى الأرض وجلس يصغي..


ولم يكد مصعب يقرأ القرآن، ويفسر الدعوة التي جاء بها محمد بن عبدالله عليه الصلاة والسلام، حتى أخذت أسارير أسيد تبرق وتشرق.. وتتغير مع مواقع الكلم، وتكتسي بجماله..!!


ولم يكد مصعب يفرغ من حديثه حتى هتف به أسيد بن حضير وبمن معه قائلا:


"ما أحسن هذا القول وأصدقه.. كيف يصنع من يريد أن يدخل في هذا الدين"..؟؟


وأجابوه بتهليلة رجّت الأرض رجّا، ثم قال له مصعب:


"يطهر ثوبه وبدنه، ويشهد أن لا اله الا الله".


فعاب أسيد عنهم غير قليل ثم عاد يقطر الماء الطهور من شعر رأسه، ووقف يعلن أن لا اله الا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله..


وسرى الخبر كالضوء.. وجاء سعد بن معاذ فأصغى لمصعب واقتنع، وأسلم ثم تلاه سعد بن عبادة، وتمت باسلامهم النعمة، وأقبل أهل المدينة بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون: اذا كان أسيد بن حضير، وسعد ابن معاذ، وسعد بن عبادة قد أسلموا، ففيم تخلفنا..؟ هيا الى مصعب، فلنؤمن معه، فانهم يتحدثون أن الحق يخرج من بين ثناياه..!!  














**








لقد نجح أول سفراء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نجاحا منقطع النظير.. نجاه\حا هو له أهل، وبه جدير..






وتمضي الأيام والأعوام، ويهاجر الرسول وصحبه الى المدينة، وتتلمظ قريش بأحقادها.. وتعدّ عدّة باطلها، لتواصل مطاردتها الظالمة لعباد الله الصالحين.. وتقوم غزوة بدر، قيتلقون فيها درسا يفقدهم بقية صوابهم ويسعون الى الثأر،و تجيء غزوة أحد.. ويعبئ المسلمون أنفسهم، ويقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسط صفوفهم يتفرّس الوجوه المؤمنة ليختار من بينها من يحمل الراية.. ويدعو مصعب الخير، فيتقدم ويحمل اللواء..


وتشب المعركة الرهيبة، ويحتدم القتال، ويخالف الرماة أمر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، ويغادرون موقعهم في أعلى الجبل بعد أن رأوا المشركين ينسحبون منهزمين، لكن عملهم هذا، سرعان ما يحوّل نصر المسلمين الى هزيمة.. ويفاجأ المسلمون بفرسان قريش تغشاهم من أعلى الجبل، وتعمل فيهم على حين غرّة، السيوف الظامئة المجنونة..


حين رأوا الفوضى والذعر في صفوف المسلمين، ركزا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لينالوه..


وأدرك مصعب بن عمير الخطر الغادر، فرفع اللواء عاليا، وأطلق تكبيرة كالزئير، ومضى يجول ويتواثب.. وكل همه أن يلفت نظر الأعداء اليه ويشغلهم عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه، وجرّد من ذاته جيشا بأسره.. أجل، ذهب مصعب يقاتل وحده كأنه جيش لجب غزير..


يد تحمل الراية في تقديس..


ويد تضرب بالسيف في عنفزان..


ولكن الأعداء يتكاثرون عليه، يريدون أن يعبروا فوق جثته الى حيث يلقون الرسول..






لندع شاهد عيان يصف لنا مشهد الخاتم في حياة مصعب العظيم..!!


يقول ابن سعد: أخبرنا ابراهيم بن محمد بن شرحبيل العبدري، عن أبيه قال:


[حمل مصعب بن عمير اللواء يوم أحد، فلما جال المسلمون ثبت به مصعب، فأقبل ابن قميئة وهو فارس، فضربه على يده اليمنى فقطعها، ومصعب يقول: وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل..


وأخذ اللواء بيده اليسرى وحنا عليه، فضرب يده اليسرى فقطعها، فحنا على اللواء وضمّه بعضديه الى صدره وهو يقول: وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل..


ثم حمل عليه الثالثة بالرمح فأنفذه وأندق الرمح، ووقع مصعب، وسقط اللواء].


وقع مصعب.. وسقط اللواء..!!


وقع حلية الشهادة، وكوكب الشهداء..!!


وقع بعد أن خاض في استبسال عظيم معركة الفداء والايمان..


كان يظن أنه اذا سقط، فسيصبح طريق القتلة الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خاليا من المدافعين والحماة..


ولكنه كان يعزي نفسه في رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام من فرط حبه له وخوفه عليه حين مضى يقول مع كل ضربة سيف تقتلع منه ذراعا:


(وما محمد الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل)


هذه الآية التي سينزل الوحي فيما بعد يرددها، ويكملها، ويجعلها، قرآنا يتلى..








**








وبعد انتهاء المعركة المريرة، وجد جثمان الشهيد الرشيد راقدا، وقد أخفى وجهه في تراب الأرض المضمخ بدمائه الزكية..


لكأنما خاف أن يبصر وهو جثة هامدة رسول الله يصيبه السوء، فأخفى وجهه حتى لا يرى هذا الذي يحاذره ويخشاه..!!


أو لكأنه خجلان اذ سقط شهيدا قبلأن يطمئن على نجاة رسول الله، وقبل أن يؤدي الى النهاية واجب حمايته والدفاع عنه..!!


لك الله يا مصعب.. يا من ذكرك عطر الحياة..!!








**








وجاء الرسول وأصحابه يتفقدون أرض المعركة ويودعون شهداءها..


وعند جثمان مصعب، سالت دموع وفيّة غزيرة..


يقوا خبّاب بن الأرت:


[هاجرنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سبيل اله، نبتغي وجه الله، فوجب أجرنا على الله.. فمنا من مضى، ولم يأكل من أجره في دنياه شيئا، منهم مصعب بن عمير، قتل يوم أحد.. فلم يوجد له شيء يكفن فيه الا نمرة.. فكنا اذا وضعناها على رأسه تعرّت رجلاه، واذا وضعناها على رجليه برزت رأسه، فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" اجعلوها مما يلي رأسه، واجعلوا على رجليه من نبات الاذخر"..]..


وعلى الرغم من الألم الحزين العميق الذي سببه رزء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمه حمزة، وتمثيل المشركين يجثمانه تمثيلا أفاض دموع الرسول عليه السلام، وأوجع فؤاده..


وعلى الرغم م امتاتء أرض المعركة بجثث أصحابه وأصدقائه الذين كان كل واحد منهم يمثل لديه عالما من الصدق والطهر والنور..
على الرغم من كل هذا، فقد وقف على جثمان أول سفرائه، يودعه وينعاه..


أجل.. وقف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند مصعب بن عمير وقال وعيناه تلفانه بضيائهما وحنانهما ووفائهما:


(من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه)


ثم ألقى في أسى نظرة على بردته التي مفن بها وقاللقد رأيتك بمكة، وما بها أرق حلة، ولا أحسن لمّة منك. "ثم هأنتذا شعث الرأس في بردة"..؟!


وهتف الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وقد وسعت نظراته الحانية أرض المعركة بكل من عليها من رفاق مصعب وقال:


"ان رسول الله يشهد أنكم الشهداء عند الله يوم القيامة".


ثم أقبل على أصحابه الأحياء حوله وقال:


"أيها الناس زوروهم،وأتوهم، وسلموا عليهم، فوالذي نفسي بيده، لا يسلم عليهم مسلم الى يوم القيامة، الا ردوا عليه السلام"..








**








السلام عليك يا مصعب..


السلام عليكم يا معشر الشهداء..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*سلمان الفارسي - الباحث عن الحقيقة




من بلاد فارس، يجيء البطل هذه المرة..


ومن بلاد فارس، عانق الاسلام مؤمنون كثيرون فيما بعد، فجعل منهم أفذادا لا يلحقون في الايمان، وفي العلم.. في الدين، وفي الدنيا..






وانها لاحدى روائع الاسلام وعظمائه، ألا يدخل بلدا من بلاد الله اا ويثير في اعجاز باهر، كل نبوغها ويحرّ: كل طاقاتها، ويحرج خبء العبقرية المستكنّة في أهلها وذويها.. فاذا الفلاسفة المسلمون.. والأطباء المسلمون.. والفقهاء المسلمون.. والفلكيون المسلمون.. والمخترعون المسلمون.. وعلماء الرياضة المسلمون..  








واذا بهم يبزغون من كل أفق، ويطلعون من كل بلد، حتى تزدحم عصور الاسلام الأولى بعبقريات هائلة في كل مجالات العقل، والارادة، والضمير.. أوطانهم شتى، ودينهم واحد..!!


ولقد تنبأ الرسول عليه السلام بهذا المد المبارك لدينه.. لا، بل وعد به وعد صدق من ربه الكبير العليم.. ولقد زوي له الزمان والمكان ذات يوم ورأى رأي العين راية الاسلام تخفق فوق مدائن الأرض، وقصور أربابها..


وكان سلمان الفارسي شاهدا.. وكان له بما حدث علاقة وثقى.






كان ذلك يوم الخندق. في السنة الخامسة للهجرة. اذ خرج نفر من زعماء اليهود قاصدين مكة، مؤلبين المشركين ومحزّبين الأحزاب على رسول الله والمسلمين، متعاهدين معهم على أن يعاونوهم في حرب حاسمة تستأصل شأفة هذا الدين الجديد.


ووضعت خطة الحرب الغادرة، على أن يهجم جيش قريش وغطفان "المدينة" من خارجها، بينما يهاجم بنو قريظة من الداخل، ومن وراء صفوف المسلمين، الذين سيقعون آنئذ بين شقّى رحى تطحنهم، وتجعلهم ذكرى..!


وفوجىء الرسول والمسلمون يوما بجيش لجب يقترب من المدينة في عدة متفوقة وعتاد مدمدم.


وسقط في أيدي المسلمين، وكاد صوابهم يطير من هول المباغتة.


وصوّر القرآن الموقف، فقال الله تعالى:


(اذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم واذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنونا).






أربعة وعشرون ألف مقاتل تحت قيادة أبي سفيان وعيينة بن حصن يقتربون من المدينة ليطوقوها وليبطشوا بطشتهم الحاسمة كي ينتهوا من محمد ودينه، وأصحابه..


وهذا الجيش لا يمثل قريشا وحدها.. بل ومعها كل القبائل والمصالح التي رأت في الاسلام خطرا عليها.


انها محاولة أخيرة وحاسمة يقوم بها جميع أعداء الرسول: أفرادا، وجماعات، وقبائل، ومصالح..


ورأى المسلمون أنفسهم في موقف عصيب..


وجمع الرسول أصحابه ليشاورهم في الأمر..


وطبعا، أجمعوا على الدفاع والقتال.. ولكن كيف الدفاع؟؟


هنالك تقدم الرجل الطويل الساقين، الغزير الشعر، الذي كان الرسول يحمل له حبا عظيما، واحتراما كبيرا.






تقدّم سلمان الفارسي وألأقى من فوق هضبة عالية، نظرة فاحصة على المدينة، فألفاها محصنة بالجبال والصخور المحيطة بها.. بيد أن هناك فجوة واسعة، ومهيأة، يستطيع الجيش أن يقتحم منها الحمى في يسر.


وكان سلمان قد خبر في بلاد فارس الكثير من وسائل الحرب وخدع القتال، فتقدم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقترحه الذي لم تعهده العرب من قبل في حروبها.. وكان عبارة عن حفر خندق يغطي جميع المنطقة المكشوفة حول المدينة. 


والله يعلم ، ماذا كان المصير الذي كان ينتظر المسلمين في تلك الغزوة لو لم يحفروا الخندق الذي لم تكد قريش تراه حتى دوختها المفاجأة، وظلت قواتها جاثمة في خيامها شهرا وهي عاجزة عن اقتحام المدينة، حتى أرسل الله تعالى عليها ذات ليلة ريح صرصر عاتية اقتلعت خيامها، وبدّدت شملها..


ونادى أبو سفيان في جنوده آمرا بالرحيل الى حيث جاءوا.. فلولا يائسة منهوكة..!!








**








خلال حفر الخندق كان سلمان يأخذ مكانه مع المسلمين وهم يحفرون ويدأبون.. وكان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يحمل معوله ويضرب معهم. وفي الرقعة التي يعمل فيها سلمان مع فريقه وصحبه، اعترضت معولهم صخور عاتية..


كان سلمان قوي البنية شديد الأسر، وكانت ضربة واحدة من ساعده الوثيق تفلق الصخر وتنشره شظايا، ولكنه وقف أمام هذه الصخرة عاجزا.. وتواصى عليها بمن معه جميعا فزادتهم رهقا..!!


وذهب سلمان الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستأذنه في أن يغيّروا مجرى الحفر تفاديا لتلك الصخرة العنيدة المتحدية.


وعاد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام مع سلمان يعاين بنفسه المكان والصخرة..


وحين رآها دعا بمعول، وطلب من أصحابه أن يبتعدوا قليلاعن مرمى الشظايا..


وسمّى بالله، ورفع كلتا يديه الشريفتين القابضتين على المعول في عزم وقوة، وهوى به على الصخرة، فاذا بها تنثلم، ويخرج من ثنايا صدعها الكبير وهجا عاليا مضيئا.


ويقول سلمان لقد رأيته يضيء ما بين لا بتيها، أي يضيء جوانب المدينة.. وهتف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكبرا:


"الله أكبر..أعطيت مفاتيح فارس، ولقد أضاء لي منها قصور الحيرة، ومدائن كسرى، وان أمتي ظاهرة عليها"..






ثم رفع المعول، وهوت ضربته الثانية، فتكررت لظاهرة، وبرقت الصخرة المتصدعة بوهج مضيء مرتفع، وهلل الرسول عليه السلام مكبرا:


"الله أكبر.. أعطيت مفاتيح الروم، ولقد أضار لي منها قصورها الحمراء، وان أمتيظاهرة عليها".






ثم ضري ضربته الثالثة فألقت الصخرة سلامها واستسلامها، وأضاء برقها الشديد الباهر، وهلل الرسول وهلل المسلمون معه.. وأنبأهم أنه يبصر الآن قصور سورية وصنعاء وسواها من مدائن الأرض التي ستخفق فوقها راية الله يوما، وصاح المسلمون في ايمان عظيم:


هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله.ز


وصدق الله ورسوله..!!






كان سلمان صاحب المشورة بحفر الخندق.. وكان صاحب الصخرة التي تفجرت منها بعض أسرار الغيب والمصير، حين استعان عليها برسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم، وكان قائما الى جوار الرسول يرى الضوء، ويسمع البشرى.. ولقد عاش حتى رأى البشرى حقيقة يعيشها، وواقعا يحياه، فرأى مداءن الفرس والروم..


رأى قصور صنعاء وسوريا ومصر والعراق..


رأى جنبات الأرض كلها تهتز بالدوي المبارك الذي ينطلق من ربا المآذن العالية في كل مكان مشعا أنوار الهدى والخير..!!








**








وها هو ذا، جالس هناك تحت ظل الشجرة الوارفة الملتفة أما داره "بالمدائن" يحدث جلساءه عن مغامرته العظمى في سبيل الحقيقة، ويقص عليهم كيف غادر دين قومه الفرس الى المسيحية، ثم الى الاسلام..


كيف غادر ثراء أبيه الباذخ، ورمى نفسه في أحضان الفاقة، بحثا عن خلاص عقله وروحه..!!!


كيف بيع في سوق الرقيق، وهو في طريق بحثه عن الحقيقة..؟؟


كيف التقى بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.. وكيف آمن به..؟؟


تعالوا نقترب من مجلسه الجليل، ونصغ الى النبأ الباهر الذي يرويه..








**








[كنت رجلا من أهل أصبهان، من قرية يقال لها "جي"..


وكان أبي دهقان أرضه.


وكنت من أحب عباد الله اليه..


وقد اجتهدت في المجوسية، حتى كنت قاطن النار التي نوقدها، ولا نتركها نخبو..


وكان لأبي ضيعة، أرسلني اليها يوما، فخرجت، فمررت بكنيسة للنصارى، فسمهتهم يصلون، فدخلت عليهم أنظر ما يصنعون، فأعجبني ما رأيت من صلاتهم، وقلت لنفسي هذا خير من ديننا الذي نحن عليه، فما برحتهم حتى غابت الشمس، ولا ذهبت الى ضيعة أبي، ولا رجعت اليه حتى بعث في أثري...


وسألت النصارى حين أعجبني أمرهم و صلاتهم عن أصل دينهم، فقالوا في الشام..


وقلت لأبي حين عدت اليه: اني مررت على قوم يصلون في كنيسة لهم فأعجبتني صلاتهم، ورأيت أن دينهم خير من ديننا..


فحازرني وحاورته.. ثم جعل في رجلي حديدا وحبسني..


وأرسلت الى النصارى أخبرهم أني دخلت في دينهم وسألتهم اذا قدم عليهم ركب من الشام، أن يخبروني قبل عودتهم اليها لأرحل الى الشام معهم، وقد فعلوا، فحطمت الحديد وخرجت، وانطلقت معهم الى الشام..


وهناك سألت عن عالمهم، فقيل لي هو الأسقف، صاحب الكنيسة، فأتيته وأخبرته خبري، فأقمت معه أخدم، وأصلي وأتعلم..


وكان هذا الأسقف رجل سوء في دينه، اذ كان يجمع الصدقات من الانس ليوزعها، ثم يكتنزها لنفسه.


ثم مات..


وجاءوا بآخر فجعلوه مكانه، فما رأيت رجلا على دينهم خيرا منه، ولا أعظم منه رغبة في الآخرة، وزهدا في الدنيا ودأبا على العبادة..


وأحببته حبا ما علمت أني أحببت أحدا مثله قبله.. فلما حضر قدره قلت له: انه قد حضرك من أمر الله تعالى ما ترى، فبم تأمرني والى من توصي بي؟؟


قال: أي بني، ما أعرف أحدا من الناس على مثل ما أنا عليه الا رجلا بالموصل..


فلما توفي، أتيت صاحب الموصل، فأخبرته الخبر، وأقمت معه ما شاء الله أن أقيم، ثم حضرته الوفاة، سألته فأمرني أن ألحق برجل في عمورية في بلاد الروم، فرحلت اليه، وأقمت معه، واصطنعت لمعاشي بقرات وغنمات..  








ثم حضرته الوفاة، فقلت له: الى من توصي بي؟ فقال لي: يا بني ما أعرف أحدا على مثل ما كنا عليه، آمرك أن تأتيه، ولكنه قد أظلك زمان نبي يبعث بدين ابراهيم حنيفا.. يهاجر الى أرض ذات نخل بين جرّتين، فان استطعت أن تخلص اليه فافعل.


وان له آيات لا تخفى، فهو لا يأكل الصدقة.. ويقبل الهدية. وان بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة، اذا رأيته عرفته.






ومر بي ركب ذات يوم، فسألتهم عن بلادهم، فعلمت أنهم من جزيرة العرب. فقلت لهم: أعطيكم بقراتي هذه وغنمي على أن تحملوني معكم الى أرضكم؟.. قالوا: نعم.


واصطحبوني معهم حتى قدموا بي وادي القرى، وهناك ظلموني، وباعوني الى رجل من يهود.. وبصرت بنخل كثير، فطمعت أن تكون هذه البلدة التي وصفت لي، والتي ستكون مهاجر النبي المنتظر.. ولكنها لم تكنها.


وأقمت عند الرجل الذي اشتراني، حتى قدم عليه يوما رجل من يهود بني قريظة، فابتاعني منه، ثم خرج بي حتى قدمت المدينة!! فوالله ما هو الا ان رأيتها حتى أيقنت أنها البلد التي وصفت لي..


وأقمت معه أعمل له في نخله في بني قريظة حتى بعث الله رسوله وحتى قدم المدينة ونزل بقباء في بني عمرو بن عوف. 


واني لفي رأس نخلة يوما، وصاحبي جالس تحتها اذ أقبل رجل من يهود، من بني عمه، فقال يخاطبه: قاتل الله بني قيلة اهنم ليتقاصفون على رجل بقباء، قادم من مكة يزعم أنه نبي..


فوالله ما أن قالها حتى أخذتني العرواء، فرجفت النخلة حتى كدت أسقط فوق صاحبي!! ثم نزلت سريعا، أقول: ماذا تقول.؟ ما الخبر..؟


فرفع سيدي يده ولكزني لكزة شديدة، ثم قال: مالك ولهذا..؟


أقبل على عملك..
فأقبلت على عملي.. ولما أمسيت جمعت ما كان عندي ثم خرجت حتى جئت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقباء.. فدخلت عليه ومعه نفر من أصحابه، فقلت له: انكم أهل حاجة وغربة، وقد كان عندي طعام نذرته للصدقة، فلما ذكر لي مكانكم رأيتم أحق الناس به فجئتكم به..


ثم وضعته، فقال الرسول لأصحابه: كلوا باسم الله.. وأمسك هو فلم يبسط اليه يدا..


فقلت في نفسي: هذه والله واحدة .. انه لا يأكل الصدقة..!!


ثم رجعت وعدت الى الرسول عليه السلام في الغداة، أحمل طعاما، وقلت له عليه السلام: اني رأيتك لا تأكل الصدقة.. وقد كان عندي شيء أحب أن أكرمك به هدية، ووضعته بين يديه، فقال لأصحابه كلوا باسم الله..


وأكل معهم..


قلت لنفسي: هذه والله الثانية.. انه يأكل الهدية..!!


ثم رجعت فمكثت ما شاء الله، ثم أتيته، فوجدته في البقيع قد تبع جنازة، وحوله أصحابه وعليه شملتلن مؤتزرا بواحدة، مرتديا الأخرى، فسلمت عليه، ثم عدلت لأنظر أعلى ظهره، فعرف أني أريد ذلك، فألقى بردته عن كاهله، فاذا العلامة بين كتفيه.. خاتم النبوة، كما وصفه لي صاحبي..


فأكببت عليه أقبله وأبكي.. ثم دعاني عليه الصلاة والسلام فجلست بين يديه، وحدثته حديثي كما أحدثكم الآن..


ثم أسلمت.. وحال الرق بيني وبين شهود بدر وأحد.. 


وفي ذات يوم قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:" كاتب سيدك حتى يعتقك"، فكاتبته، وأمر الرسولأصحابه كي يعونوني. وحرر الله رقبتي، وعشت حرا مسلما، وشهدت مع رسول الله غزوة الخندق، والمشاهد كلها. هذه القصة مذكورة في الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد ج4.








**








بهذه الكلمات الوضاء العذاب.. تحدث سلمان الفارسي عن مغامرته الزكية النبيلة العظيمة في سبيل بحثه عن الحقيقة الدينية التي تصله بالله، وترسم له دوره في الحياة..


فأي انسان شامخ كان هذا الانسان..؟


أي تفوق عظيم أحرزته روحه الطلعة، وفرضته ارادته الغلابة على المصاعب فقهرتها، وعلى المستحيل فجعلته ذلولا..؟


أي تبتل للحقيقة.. وأي ولاء لها هذا الذي أخرج صاحبه طائعا مختارا من ضياع أبيه وثرائه ونعمائه الى المجهول بكل أعبائه، ومشاقه، ينتقل من أرض الى أرض.. ومن بلد الى بلد.. ناصبا، كادحا عابدا.. تفحص بصيرته الناقدة الناس، والمذاهب والحياة.. ويظل في اصراره العظيم وراء الحق، وتضحياته النبيلة من أجل الهدى حتى يباع رقيقا.. ثم يثيبه الله ثوابه الأوفى، فيجمعه بالحق، ويلاقيه برسوله، ثم يعطيه من طول العمر ما يشهد معه بكلتا عينيه رايات الله تخفق في كل مكان من الأرض، وعباده المسلمون يملؤن أركانها وأنحاءها هدى وعمرانا وعدلا..؟!!  














**








ماذا نتوقع أن يكون اسلام رجل هذه همته، وهذا صدقه؟


لقد كان اسلام الأبرار المتقين.. وقد كان في زهده، وفطنته، وورعه أشبه الناس بعمر بن الخطاب.


أقام أياما مع أبي الدرداء في دار واحدة.. وكان أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه يقوم الليل ويصوم النهار.. وكان سلمان يأخذ عليه مبالغته في العبادة على هذا النحو.


وذات يوم حاول سلمان أن يثني عزمه على الصوم، وكان نافلة..


فقال له أبو الدرداء معاتبا: أتمنعني أن أصوم لربي، وأصلي له..؟ّ


فأجابه سلمان قائلا:


ان لعينك عليك حقا، وان لأهلك عليك حقا، صم وافطر، وصل ونم..


فبلغ ذلك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:


" لقد أشبع سلمان علما ".


وكان الرسول عليه السلام يرى فطنته وعلمه كثيرا، كما كان يطري خلقه ودينه..


ويوم الخندق، وقف الأنصار يقولون: سلمان منا.. وقف المهاجرون يقولون بل سلمان منا..


وناداهم الرسول قائلا:" سلمان منا آل البيت".






وانه بهذا الشرف لجدير..


وكان علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه يلقبه بلقمان الحكيم سئل عنه بعد موته فقال:


[ذاك امرؤ منا والينا أهل البيت.. من لكم بمثل لقمان الحكيم..؟


أوتي العلم الأول، والعلم الآخر، وقرأ الكتاب الأول والكتاب الآخر، وكان بحرا لا ينزف].


ولقد بلغ في نفوس أصحاب الرسول عليه السلام جميعا المنزلة الرفيعة والمكان الأسمى.


ففي خلافة عمر جاء المدينة زائرا، فصنع عمر ما لا نعرف أنه صنعه مع أحد غيره أبدا، اذ جمع أصحابه وقال لهم:


"هيا بنا نخرج لاستقبال سلمان".!!


وخرج بهم لاستقباله عند مشارف المدينة.


لقد عاش سلمان مع الرسول منذ التقى به وآمن معه مسلما حرّا، ومجاهدا وعابدا.


وعاش مع خليفته أبي بكر، ثم أمير المؤمنين عمر، ثم الخليفة عثمان حيث لقي ربه أثناء خلافته.


وفي معظم هذه السنوات، كانت رايات الاسلام تملأ الأفق، وكانت الكنوز والأموال تحمل الى المدينة فيئا وجزية، فتورّع الانس في صورة أعطيت منتظمة، ومرتبات ثابتة.


وكثرت مسؤوليات الحكم على كافة مستوياتها، فكثرت الأعمال والمناصب تبعا لها..


فأين كان سلمان في هذا الخضم..؟ وأين نجده في أيام الرخاء والثراء والنعمة تلك..؟








**








افتحوا ابصاركم جيدا..


أترون هذا الشيخ المهيب الجالس هناك في الظل يضفر الخوص ويجدله ويصنع منه أوعية ومكاتل..؟


انه سلمان..


انظروه جيدا..


انظروه جيدا في ثوبه القصير الذي انحسر من قصره الشديد الى ركبته..


انه هو، في جلال مشيبه، وبساطة اهابه.


لقد كان عطاؤه وفيرا.. كان بين أربعة وستة آلاف في العام، بيد أنه كان يوزعه جميعا، ويرفض أن يناله منه درهم واحد، ويقول:


"أشتري خوصا بدرهم، فأعمله، ثم أبيعه بثلاثة دراهم، فأعيد درهما فيه، وأنفق درهما على عيالي، وأتصدّق بالثالث.. ولو أن عمر بن الخطاب نهاني عن ذلك ما انتهيت"!








**








ثم ماذا يا أتباع محمد..؟


ثم ماذا يا شرف الانسانية في كل عصورها وواطنها..؟؟


لقد كان بعضنا يظن حين يسمع عن تقشف بعض الصحابة وورعهم، مثل أبي بكر الصديق وعمر وأبي ذر واخوانهم، أن مرجع ذلك كله طبيعة الحياة في الجزيرة العربية حيث يجد العربي متاع نفسه في البساطة..


فها نحن أمام رجل من فارس.. بلاد البذخ والترف والمدنية، ولم يكن من الفقراء بل من صفوة الناس. ما باله يرفض هذا المال والثروة والنعيم، ويصر أن يكتفي في يومه بدرهم يكسبه من عمل يده..؟


ما باله يرفض اامارة ويهرب منها ويقول:


"ان استطعت أن تأكل التراب ولا تكونن أميرا على اثنين؛ فافعل..".


ما باله يهرب من الامارة والمنصب، الا أن تكون امارة على سريّة ذاهبة الى الجهاد.. والا أن تكون في ظروف لا يصلح لها سواه، فيكره عليها اكراها، ويمضي اليها باكيا وجلا..؟


ثم ما باله حين يلي على الامارة المفروضة عليه فرضا يأبى أنيأخذ عطاءها الحلال..؟؟


روى هشام عن حسان عن الحسن:


" كان عطاء سلمان خمسة آلاف، وكان على ثلاثين ألفا من الناس يخطب في عباءة يفترش نصفها، ويلبس نصفها.."


"وكان اذا خرج عطاؤه أمضاه، ويأكل من عمل يديه..".


ما باله يصنع كل هذا الصنيع، ويزهد كل ذلك الزهد، وه الفارسي، ابن النعمة، وربيب الحضارة..؟


لنستمع الجواب منه. وهو على فراش الموت. تتهيأ روحه العظيمة للقاء ربها العلي الرحيم.


دخل عليه سعد بن أبي وقاص يعوده فبكى سلمان..


قال له سعد:" ما يبكيك يا أبا عبد الله..؟ لقد توفي رسول الله وهو عنك راض".


فأجابه سلمان:


" والله ما أبكي جزعا من الموت، ولاحرصا على الدنيا، ولكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد الينا عهدا، فقال: ليكن حظ أحدكم من الدنيا مثل زاد الراكب، وهأنذا حولي هذه الأساود"!!






يعني بالأساود الأشياء الكثيرة!


قال سعد فنظرت، فلم أرى حوله الا جفنة ومطهرة، فقلت له: يا أبا عبدالله اعهد الينا بعهد نأخذه عنك، فقال:


" يا سعد:


اذكر عند الله همّتك اذا هممت..


وعند حكمتك اذا حكمت..


وعند يدك اذا قسمت.."






هذا هو اذن الذي ملأ نفسه غنى، بقدر ما ملأها عزوفا عن الدنيا بأموالها، ومناصبها وجاهها.. عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليه والى أصحابه جميعا: ألا يدعو الدنيا تتملكهم، وألا يأخذ أحدهم منها الا مثل زاد الركب..


ولقد حفظ سلمان العهد ومع هذا فقد هطلت دموعه حين رأى روحه تتهيأ للرحيل، مخافة أن يكون قد جاوز المدى.


ليس حوله الا جفنة يأكل فيها، ومطهرة يشرب منها ويتوضأ ومع هذا يحسب نفسه مترفا..


ألم أقل لكم انه أشبه الناس بعمر..؟






وفي الأيام التي كان فيها أميرا على المدائن، لم يتغير من حاله شيء. فقد رفض أن يناله من مكافأة الامارة درهم.. وظل يأكل من عمل الخوص.. ولباسه ليس الا عباءة تنافس ثوبه القديم في تواضعها..


وذات يوم وهو سائر على الطريق لقيه رجل قادم من الشام ومعه حمل تين وتمر..


كان الحمل يؤد الشامي ويتعبه، فلم يكد يبصر أمامه رجلا يبدو أنه من عامة الناس وفقرائهم، حتى بدا له أن يضع الحمل على كاهله، حتى اذا أبلغه وجهته أعطاه شيئا نظير حمله..


وأشار للرجل فأقبل عليه، وقال له الشامي: احمل عني هذا.. فحمله ومضيا معا.


واذ هما على الطريق بلغا جماعة من الانس، فسلم عليهم، فأجابوا واقفين: وعلى الأمير السلام..


وعلى الأمير السلام..؟


أي أمير يعنون..؟!!


هكذا سأل الشامي نفسه..


ولقد زادت دهشته حين رأى بعض هؤلاء يسارع صوب سلمان ليحمل عنه قائلين:


عنك أيها الأمير..!!


فعلم الشامي أنه أمير المدائن سلمان الفارسي، فسقط في يده، وهربت كلمات الاعتذار والأسف من بين شفتيه، واقترب ينتزع الحمل. ولكن سلمان هز رأسه رافضا وهو يقول:  








" لا، حتى أبلغك منزلك"..!!








**








سئل يوما: ما الذي يبغض الامارة الى نفسك.؟


فأجاب: " حلاوة رضاعها، ومرارة فطامها"..


ويدخل عليه صاحبه يوما بيته، فاذا هو يعجن، فيسأله:


أين الخادم..؟


فيجيبه قائلا:


" لقد بعثناها في حاجة، فكرهنا أن نجمع عليها عملين.."






وحين نقول بيته فلنذكر تماما، ماذا كان ذاك البيت..؟ فحين همّ سلمان ببناء هذا الذي يسمّى مع التجوّز بيتا، سأل البنّاء: كيف ستبنيه..؟


وكان البنّاء حصيفا ذكيا، يعرف زهد سلمان وورعه.. فأجابه قائلا:" لا تخف.. انها بناية تستظل بها من الحر، وتسكن فيها من البرد، اذا وقفت فيها أصابت رأسك، واذا اضطجعت فيها أصابت رجلك"..!


فقال له سلمان: "نعم هكذا فاصنع".






لم يكن هناك من طيبات الحياة الدنيا شيء ما يركن اليه سلمان لحظة، أو تتعلق به نفسه اثارة، الا شيئا كان يحرص عليه أبلغ الحرص، ولقد ائتمن عليه زوجته، وطلب اليها أن تخفيه في مكان بعيد وأمين.


وفي مرض موته وفي صبيحة اليوم الذي قبض فيه، ناداها:


"هلمي خبيّك التي استخبأتك"..!!


فجاءت بها، واذا هي صرة مسك، كان قد أصابها يوم فتح "جلولاء" فاحتفظ بها لتكون عطره يوم مماته.


ثم دعا بقدح ماء نثر المسك فيه، ثم ماثه بيده، وقال لزوجته:


"انضجيه حولي.. فانه يحصرني الآن خلق من خلق الله، لا يأكلون الطعام، وانما يحبون الطيب".


فلما فعلت قال لها:" اجفئي علي الباب وانزلي".. ففعلت ما أمرها به..


وبعد حين صعدت اليه، فاذا روحه المباركة قد فارقت جسده ودنياه.


قد لحقت بالملأ الأعلى، وصعدت على أجنحة الشوق اليه، اذ كانت على موعد هناك مع الرسول محمد، وصاحبيه أبي بكر وعمر.. ومع ثلة مجيدة من الشهداء والأبرار.








**








لطالما برّح الشوق الظامئ بسلمان..


وآن اليوم أن يرتوي، وينهل..
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أبو ذر الغفاري - زعيم المعارضة وعدو الثروات




أقبل على مكة نشوان مغتبطا..


صحيح أن وعثاء السفر وفيح الصحراء قد وقذاه بالضنى والألم، بيد أن الغاية التي يسعى اليها، أنسته جراحه، وأفاضت على روحه الحبور والبشور.


ودخلها متنكرا، كأنه واحد من أولئك الذين يقصدونها ليطوّفوا بآلهة الكعبة العظام.. أو كأنه عابر سبيل ضل طريقه، أو طال به السفر والارتحال فأوى اليها يستريح ويتزوّد.


فلو علم أهل مكة أنه جاء يبحث عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويستمع اليه لفتكوا به.  








وهو لا يرى بأسا في أن يفتكوا به، ولكن بعد أن يقابل الرجل الي قطع الفيافي ليراه، وبعد أن يؤمن به، ان اقتنع بصدقه واطمأن لدعوته..


ولقد مضى يتسمّع الأنباء من بعيد، وكلما سمع قوما يتحدثون عن محمد اقترب منهم في حذر، حتى جمع من نثارات الحديث هنا وهناك ما دله على محمد، وعلى المكان الذي يستطيع أن يراه فيه.


في صبيحة يوم ذهب الى هناك، فوجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالاسا وحده، فاقترب منه وقال: نعمت صباحا يا أخا العرب..


فأجاب السول عليه الصلاة والسلام: وعليك السلام يا أخاه.


قال أبو ذر:أنشدني مما تقول..


فأجاب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: ما هو بشعر فأنشدك، ولكنه قرآن كريم.


قال أ[و ذر: اقرأ عليّ..


فقرأ عليه الرسول، وأ[و ذر يصغي.. ولم يمضي من الوقت غير قليل حتى هتف أبو ذر:


"أشهد أن لا اله الا الله.


وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله"!


وسأله النبي: ممن أنت يا أخا العرب..؟


فأجابه أبو ذر: من غفار..


وتألقت ابتسامة على فم السول صلى الله عليه وسلم، واكتسى وجهه الدهشة والعجب..


وضحك أبو ذر كذلك، فهو يعرف سر العجب الذي كسا وجه الرسول عليه السلام حين علم أن هذا الذي يجهر بالاسلام أمامه انما هو رجل من غفار..!!


فغفار هذه قبيلة لا يدرك لها شأو في قطع الطريق..!!


وأهلها مضرب الأمثال في السطو غير المشروع.. انهم حلفاء الليل والظلام، والويل لمن يسلمه الليل الى واحد من قبيلة غفار.


أفيجيء منهم اليوم، والاسلام لا يزال دينا غصّا مستخفيا، واحد ليسلم..؟!






يقول أبو ذر وهو يروي القصة بنفسه:


".. فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرفع بصره ويصوّبه تعجبا، لما كان من غفار، ثم قال: ان الله يهدي من يشاء.


ولقد كان أبو ذر رضي الله عنه أحد الذين شاء لهم الهدى، وأراد بهم الخير.


وانه لذو بصر بالحق، فقد روي عنه أنه أحد الذين شاء الله لهم الهدى، وأراد بهم الخير.


وانه لذو بصر بالحق، فقد روي عنه أنه أحد الذين كلنوا يتألهون في الجاهلية، أي يتمرّدون على عبادة الأصنام، ويذهبون الى الايمان باله خالق عظيم. وهكذا ما كاد يسمع بظهور نبي يسفّه عبادة الأصناك وعبّادها، ويدعو الى عبادة الله الواحد القهار، حتى حث اليه الخطى، وشدّ الرحال.








**








أسلم أبو ذر من فوره..


وكان ترتيبه في المسلمين الخامس أو السادس..


اذن، هو قد أسلم في الأيام الأولى، بل الساعات الأولى للاسلام، وكان اسلامه مبكرا..


وحين أسلم كلن الرسول يهمس بالدعوة همسا.. يهمس بها الى نفسه، والى الخمسة الذين آمنوا معه، ولم يكن أمام أبي ذر الا أن يحمل ايمانه بين جنبيه، ويتسلل به مغادرا مكة، وعائدا الى قومه...


ولكن أبا ذر، جندب بن جنادة، يحمل طبيعة فوارة جيّاشة.


لقد خلق ليتمرّد على الباطل أنى يكون.. وها هو ذا يرى الباطل بعينيه.. حجارة مرصوصة، ميلاد عابديها أقدم من ميلادها، تنحني أمامها الجباه والعقول، ويناديها الناس: لبيك.. لبيك..!!  








وصحيح أنه رأى الرسول يؤثر لهمس في أيامه تلك.. ولكن لا بدّ من صيحة يصيحها هذا الثائر الجليل قبل أن يرحل.


لقد توجه الى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فور اسلامه بهذا السؤال:


يا رسول الله، بم تأمرني..؟


فأجابه الرسول: ترجع الى قومك حتى يبلغك أمري..


فقال أبو ذر: والذي نفسي بيده لا أرجع حتى أصرخ بالاسلام في المسجد..!!


ألم أقل لكم..؟؟


تلك طبيعة متمرّدة جيّاشة، أفي اللحظة التي يكشف فيها أبو ذر عالما جديدا بأسره يتمثل في الرسول الذي آمن به، وفي الدعوة التي سمع بتباشيرها على لسانه.. أفي هذه اللحظة يراد له أن يرجع الى أهله صامتا.؟


هذا أمر فوق طاقته..


هنالك دخل المسجد الحرام ونادى بأعلى صوته:


[أشهد أن لا اله الا الله.. وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله]...






كانت هذه الصيحة أول صيحة بالاسلام تحدّت كبرياء قريش وقرعت أسماعها.. صاحها رجل غريب ليس له في مكّة حسب ولا نسب ولا حمى..


ولقد لقي ما لم يكن يغيب عن فطنته أنه ملاقيه.. فقد أحاط به المشركون وضربوه حتى صرعوه..


وترامى النبأ الى العباس عم النبي، فجاء يسعى، وما استطاع أن ينقذه من بين أنيابهم الا بالحيلة لذكية، قال له:


"يا معشر قريش، أنتم تجار، وطريقكم على غفار،، وهذا رجل من رجالها، ان يحرّض قومه عليكم، يقطعوا على قوافلكم الطريق".. فثابوا الى رشدهم وتركوه.


ولكن أبا ذر، وقد ذاق حلاوة الأذى في سبيل الله، لا يريد أن يغادر مكة حتى يظفر من طيباته بمزيد...!!


وهكذا لا يكاد في اليوم الثاني وربما في نفس اليوم، يلقى امرأتين تطوفان بالصنمين (أساف، واثلة) ودعوانهما، حتى يقف عليهما ويسفه الصنمين تسفيها مهينا.. فتصرخ المرأتان، ويهرول الرجال كالجراد، ثم لا يفتون يضربونه حتى يفقد وعيه..


وحين يفيق يصرخ مرة أخرى بأنه " يشهد أن لا اله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله". ويدرك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام طبيعة تلميذه الجديد الوافد، وقدرته الباهرة على مواجهة الباطل. بيد أن وقته لم يأت بعد، فيعيد عليه أمره بالعودة الى قومه، حتى اذا سمع بظهور الدين عاد وأدلى في مجرى الأحداث دلوه..








**








ويعود أبو ذر الى عشيرته وقومه، فيحدثههم عن النبي الذي ظهر يدعو الى عبادة الله وحده ويهدي لمكارم الأخلاق، ويدخل قومه في الاسلام، واحدا اثر واحد.. ولا يمتفي بقبيلته غفار، بل ينتقل الى قبيلة أسلم فيوقد فيها مصابيحه..!!


وتتابع الأيام رحلتها في موكب الزمن، ويهاجر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الى المدينة، ويستقر بها والمسلمون معه.


وذات يوم تستقبل مشارفها صفوفا طويلة من المشاة والركبان، أثارت أقدامهم النقع.. ولولا تكبيراتهم الصادعة، لحبسهم الرائي جيشا مغيرا من جيوش الشرك..


اقترب الموكب اللجب.. ودخل المدينة.. ويمم وجهه شطر مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومقامه..


لقد كان الموكب قبيلتي غفار وأسلم، جاء بهما ابو ذر مسلمين جميعا رجالا ونساءا. شيوخا وشبابا، وأطفالا..!!


وكان من حق الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يزداد عجبا ودهشة..


فبالأمس البعيد عجب كثيرا حين رأى أمامه رجلا واحدا من غفار يعلن اسلامه وايمانه، وقال معبّرا عن دهشته:


"ان الله يهدي من يشاء"..!!


أما اليوم فان قبيلة غفار بأجمعها تجيئه مسلمة..وقد قطعت في الاسلام بضع سنين منذ هداها الله على يد أبي ذر، وتجيء معها قبيلة أسلم..


ان عمالقة السطور وحلفاء الشيطان، قد أصبحوا عمالقة في الخير وحلفاء للحق.


أليس الله يهدي من يشاء حقا..؟؟


لقد ألقى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام على وجوههم الطيبة نظرات تفيض غبطة وحنانا وودا..


ونظر الى قبيلة غفار وقال:


"غفار غفر الله لها".


ثم الى قبيلة أسلم فقال:


"وأسلم سالمها الله"..


وأبو ذر هذا الداعية الرائع.. القوي الشكيمة، العزيز المنال.. ألا يختصه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بتحية..؟؟


أجل.. ولسوف يكون جزاؤه موفورا، وتحيته مباركة..


ولسوف يحمل صدره، ويحمل تاريخه، أرفع الأوسمة وأكثرها جلالا وعزة..


ولسوف تفنى القرون والأجيال، والناس يرددون رأي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أبي ذر:


" ما أقلّت الغبراء، ولا أظلّت الصحراء أصدق لهجة من أبي ذر"..!!


ويدرك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام طبيعة تلميذه الجديد الوافد، وقدرته اباهرة على مواجهة الباطل.. بيد أن وقته لم يأت بعد، فيعيد عليه أمره بالعودة الى قومه، حتى اذا سمع بظهور الدين عاد وأدلى في مجرى الأحداث دلّوه..








**








أصدق لهجة في أبي ذر..؟


لقد قرأ الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام مستقبل صاحبه، ولخص حياته كلها في هذه الكلمات..


فالصدق الجسور، هو جوهر حياة أبي ذر كلها..


صدق باطمه، وصدق ظاهره..


صدق عقيدته وصدق لهجته..


ولسوف يحيا صادقا.. لا يغالط نفسه، ولا يغالط غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد أن يغالطه..


ولئن يكون صدقه فضيلة خرساء.. فالصدق الصامت ليس صدقا عند أبي ذر..


انما الصدق جهر وعلن.. جهر بالحق وتحد للباطل..تأييد للصواب ودحض للخطأ..


الصدق ولاء رشيد للحق، وتعبير جريء عنه، وسير حثيث معه..






ولقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ببصيرته الثاقبة عبر الغيب القصيّ والمجهول البعيد كل المتاعب التي سيفيئها على أبي ذر صدقه وصلابته، فكان يأمره دائما أن يجعل الأناة والصبر نهجه وسبيله.


وألقى الرسول يوما هذا السؤال:


" يا أبا ذر كيف أنت اذا أدركك أمراء يستأثرون بالفيء"..؟


فأجاب قائلا:


"اذن والذي بعثك بالحق، لأضربن بسيفي".!!


فقال له الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:


"أفلا أدلك على خير من ذلك..؟


اصبر حتى تلقاني".


ترى لماذا سأله الرسول هذا السؤال بالذات..؟؟


الأمراء.. والمال..؟؟






تلك قضية أبي ذر التي سيهبها حياته، وتلك مشكلته مع المجتمع ومع المستقبل..


ولقد عرفها رسول الله فألقى عليه السؤال، ليزوده هذه النصيحة الثمينة:"اصبر حتى تلقاني"..


ولسوف يحفظ أبو 1ر وصية معلمه، فلن يحمل السيف الذي توّد به الأمراء الذين يثرون من مال الأمة.. ولكنه أيضا لن يسكت عنهم لحظة من نهار..


أجل اذا كان الرسول قد نهاه عن حمل السيف في وجوههم، فانه لا ينهاه عن أن يحمل في الحق لسانه البتار..


ولسوف يفعل..








**








ومضى عهد الرسول، ومن بعده عصر أبي بكر، وعصر عمر في تفوق كامل على مغريات الحياة ودواعي الفتنة فيها..


حتى تلك النفوس المشتهية الراغبة، لم تكن تجد لرغباتها سبيلا ولا منفذا.


وأيامئذ، لم تكن ثمة انحرافات يرفع أبو ذر ضدها صوته ويفلحها بكلماته اللاهبة...






ولقد طال عهد أمير المؤمنين عمر، فارضا على ولاة المسلمين وأمرائهم وأغنيائهم في كل مكان من الأرض، زهدا وتقشفا، ودعلا يكاد يكون فوق طاقة البشر..






ان واليا من ولاته في العراق، أو في الشام، أ، في صنعاء.. أو في أي من البلاد النائية البعيدة، لا يكاد يصل اليها نوعا من الحلوى، لا يجد عامة الناس قدرة على شرائه، حتى يكون الخبر قد وصل الى عمر بعد أيام. وحتى تكون أوامره الصارمة قد ذهبت لتستدعي ذلك الوالي الى المدينة ليلقى حسابه العسير..!!


ليهنأ أبو ذر اذن.. وليهنأ أكثر ما دام الفاروق العظيم أميرا للمؤمنين..


وما دام لا يضايق أبا ذر في حياته شيء مثلما يضايقع استغلال السلطة، واحتكارالثروة، فان ابن الخطاب بمراقبته الصارمة للسلطة، وتوزيعه العادل للثروة سيتيح له الطمأنينة والرضا..


وهكذا تفرغ لعبادة ربه، وللجهاد في سبيله.. غير لائذ بالصمت اذا رأى مخالفة هنا، أو هناك.. وقلما كان يرى..






بيد أن أعظم، وأعدل، وأروع حكام البشرية قاطبة يرحل عن الدنيا ذات يوم، تاركا وراءه فراغا هائلا، ومحدثا رحيله من ردود الفعل ما لا مفرّ منه ولا طاقة للناس به. وتستمر القتوح في مدّها، ويعلو معها مد الرغبات والتطلع الى مناعم الحياة وترفها..


ويرى أبو ذر الخطر..


ان ألوية المجد الشخصي توشك أن تفتن الذين كل دورهم في الحياة أن يرفعوا راية الله..


ان الدنيا بزخرفها وغرورها الضاري، توشك أن تفتن الذين كل رسالتهم أن يجعلوا منها مزرعة للأعمال الصالحات..


ان المال الذي جعله الله خادما مطيعا للانسان، يوشك أن يتحوّل الى سيّد مستبد..


ومع من؟


مع أصحاب محمد الذي مات ودرعه مرهونة، في حين كانت أكوام الفيء والغنائم عند قدميه..!!


ان خيرات الأرض التي ذرأها الله للناس جميعا.. وجعل حقهم فيها متكافئا توشك أن اصير حكرا ومزية..


ان السلطة التي هي مسؤولية ترتعد من هول حساب الله عليها أفئدة الأبرار، تتحول الى سبيل للسيطرة، وللثراء، وللترف المدمر الوبيل..


رأى أبو ذر كل هذا فلم يبحث عن واجبه ولا عن مسؤوليته.. بل راح يمد يمينه الى سيفه.. وهز به الهواء فمزقه، ونهض قائما يواجه المجتمع بسيفه الذي لم تعرف له كبوة.. لكن سرعان ما رنّ في فؤاده صدى الوصية التي أوصاه بها الرسول، فأعاد السيف الى غمده، فما ينبغي أن يرفعه في وجه مسلم..


(وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا الا خطأ)


ليس دوره اليوم أن يقتل.. بل أن يعترض..


وليس السيف أداة التغيير والتقويم، بل الكلمة الصادقة، الأمينة المستبسلة..


الكلمة العادلة التي لا تضل طريقها، ولا ترهب عواقبها.






لقد أخبر الرسول يوما وعلى ملأ من أصحابه، أن الأرض لم تقلّ، وأن السماء لم تظلّ أصدق لهجة من أبي ذر..  








ومن كان يملك هذا القدر من صدق اللهجة، وصدق الاقتناع، فما حاجته الى السيف..؟


ان كلمة واحدة يقولها، لأمضى من ملء الأرض سيوفا..






فليخرج بصدقه هذا، الى الأمراء.. الى الأغنياء. الى جميع الذين أصبحوا يشكلون بركونهم الى الدنيا خطرا على الدين الذي جاء هاديا، لا جابيا.. ونبوة لا ملكا،.. ورحمة لا عذابا.. وتواضعا لا استعلاء.. وتكافؤ لا تمايز.. وقناعة لا جشعا.. وكفاية لا ترفا.. واتئادا في أخذ الحياة، لا فتونا بها ولا تهالكا عليها..


فليخرج الى هؤلاء جميعا، حتى يحكم الله بينهم وبينه بالحق، وهو خير الحاكمين.








**








وخرج أبو ذر الى معاقل السلطة والثروة، يغزوها بمعارضته معقلا معقلا.. وأصبح في أيام معدودات الراية التي التفت حولها الجماهير والكادحون.. حتى في الأقطار النائية التي لم يره أهلها بعد.. طاره اليها ذكره. وأصبح لا يمر بأرض، بل ولا يبلغ اسمه قوما الا أثار تسؤلات هامّة تهدد مصالح ذوي الشلطة والثراء.


ولو أراد هذا الثائر الجليل أن يتخذ لنفسه ولحركته علما خاصا لما كان الشعار المنقوش على العلم سوى مكواة تتوهج حمرة ولهبا، فقد جعل نشيده وهتافه الذي يردده في كل مكان وزمان.. ويردده الانس عنه كأنه نشيد.. هذه الكلمات:


"بشّر الكانزين الذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة بمكاو من نار تكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم يوم القيامة"..!!


لا يصغد جبلا، ولا ينزل سهلا، ولا يدخل مدينة، ولا يواجه أميرا الا وهذه الكلمات على لسانه.


ولم يعد الانس يبصرونه قادما الا استقبلوه بهذه الكلمات:


" بشّر الكانزين بمكاو من نار"..


لقد صارت هذه العبارة علما على رسالته التي نذر حياته لها، حين رأى الثروات تتركز وتحتكر.. وحين رأى السلطة استعلاء واستغلال.. وحين رأى حب الدنيا يطغى ويوشك أن يطمر كل ما صنعته سنوات الرسالة العظمى من جمال وورع، وتفان واخلاص..






لقد بدأ بأكثر تلك المعاقل سيطرة ورهبة.. هناك في الشام حيث "معاوية بن أبي سفيان" يحكم أرضا من أكثر بلاد الاسلام خصوبة وخيرا وفيضا، وانه ليعطي الأموال ويوزعها بغير حساب، يتألف بها الناس الذين لهم حظ ومكانة، ويؤمن بها مستقبله الذي كان يرنو اليه طموحه البعيد.


هناك الضياع والقصور والثروات تفتن الباقية من حملة الجعوة، فليدرك أبو ذر الخطر قبل أن يحيق ويدمّر..


وحسر زعيم المعارضة رداءه المتواضع عن ساقيه، وسابق الريح الى الشام..


ولم يكد الناس العاديون يسمعون بمقدمه حتى استقبلوه في حماسة وشوق، والتفوا حوله أينما ذهب وسار..


حدثنا يا أبا ذر..


حدثنا يا صاحب رسول الله..


ويلقي أبو ذر على الجموع حوله نظرات فاحصة، فيرى أكثرها ذوي حصاصة وفقر.. ثم يرنو ببصره نحو المشارف القريبة فيرى القصور والضياع..


ثم يصرخ في الحافين حوله قائلا:


" عجبت لمن لا يجد القوت في بيته، كيف لا يخرج على الانس شاهرا سيفه"..؟؟!!  












ثم يذكر من فوره وصية رسول الله أن يضع الأناة مكان الانقلاب، والكلمة الشجاعة مكان السيف.. فيترك لغة الحرب هذه ويعود الى لغة المنطق والاقناع، فيعلم الناس جميعا أنهم جميعا سواسية كأسنان المشط.. وأنهم جميعا شركاء في الرزق.. وأنه لا فضل لأحد على أحد الا بالتقوى.. وأن أمير القوم ووليهم، هو أول من يجوع اذا جاعوا، وآخر من شبع اذا شبعوا..


لقد قرر أن يخلق بكلماته وشجاعته رأيا عامّا من كل بلاد الاسلام يكون له من الفطنة والمناعة، والقوة ما يجعله شكيمة لأمرائه وأغنيائه، وما يحول دون ظهور طبقات مستغلة للحكم، أو محتكرة للثروة.






وفي أيام قلائل، كانت الشام كلها كخلايا نحل وجدت ملكتها المطاعة.. ولو أعطى أبو ذر اشارة عابرة بالثورة لاشتعلت نارا.. ولكنه كما قلنا، حصر اهتمامه في خلق رأي عام يفرض احترامه، وصارت كلماته حديث المجالس والمساجد والطريق.


ولقد بلغ خطره على الامتيازات الناشئة مداه، يوم ناظر معاوية على ملأ من الناس. ثم أبلغ الشاهد للمناظرة، الغائب عنها. وسارت الرياح بأخبارها..


ولقد وقف أبو ذر أصدق العالمين لهجة، كما وصفه نبيه وأستاذه..


وقف يسائل معاوية في غير خوف ولا مداراة عن ثروته قبل أن يصبح حاكما، وعن ثروته اليوم..!!


وعن البيت الذي كان يسكنه بمكة، وعن قصوره بالشام اليوم..!!


ثم يوجه السؤال للجالسين حوله من الصحابة الذين صحبوا معاوية الى الشام وصار لبعضهم قصور وضياع.


ثم يصيح فيهم جميعا: أفأنت الذين نزل القرآن على الرسول وهو بين ظهرانيهم..؟؟


ويتولى الاجابة عنهم: نعم أنتم الذين نزل فيكم القرآن، وشهدتم مع الرسول المشاهد..


ثم يعود ويسأل: ألا تجدون في كتاب الله هذه الآية:


(والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب أليم.. يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنّم، فتكوى بها جباههم، وجنوبهم، وظهورهم، هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم، فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون)..؟؟






ويختلام معاوية طريق الحديث قائلا: لقد أنزلت هذه الآية في أهل الكتاب..


ويصيح أبو ذر: لا بل أنزلت لنا ولهم..


ويتابع أبو ذر القول ناصحا معاوية ومن معه أن يخرجوا كل ما بأيديهم من ضياع وقصور وأموال.. وألا يدّخر أحدهم لنفسه أكثر من حاجات يومه..


وتتناقل المحافل والجموع نبأ هذه المناظرة وأنباء أبي ذر..


ويتعالى نشيد أبي ذر في البيوت والطرقات:


(بشّر الكانزين بمكاو من نار يوم القيامة)..






ويستشعر معاوية الخطر، وتفزعه كلمات الثائر الجليل، ولكنه يعرف له قدره، فلا يقرّ به بسوء، ويكتب عن فوره للخليفة عثمان رضي الله عنه يقول له:" ان أبا ذر قد أفسد الانس بالشام"..


ويكتب عثمان لأبي ذر يستدعيه للمدينة.


ويحسر أبي ذر طرف ردائه عن ساقيه مرّة أخرى ويسافر الى المدينة تاركا الشام في يوم لم تشهد دمشق مثله يوما من أيام الحفاوة والوداع..!!








**
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

لا حاجة لي في دنياكم)..!!


هكذا قال أبو ذر للخليفة عثمان بعد أن وصل الى المدسنة، وجرى بينهما حوار طويل.


لقد خرج عثمان من حواره مع صاحبه، ومن الأنباء التي توافدت عليه من كل الأقطار عن مشايعة الجماهير لآراء أبي ذر، بادراك صحيح لخطر دعوته وقوتها، وقرر أن يحتفظ به الى جواره في المدينة، محددا بها اقامته.


ولقد عرض عثمان قراره على أبي ذر عرضا رفيقا، رقيقا، فقال له:" ابق هنا يجانبي، تغدو عليك القاح وتروح"..


وأجابه أبو ذر:


(لا حاجة لي في دنياكم).!






أجل لا حاجة له في دنيا الناس.. انه من أولئك القديسين الذين يبحثون عن ثراء الروح، ويحيون الحياة ليعطوا لا ليأخذوا..!!


ولقد طلب من الخليفة عثمان رضي الله عنه أن يأذن له الخروج الى الرّبذة فأذن له..






ولقد ظل وهو في احتدام معارضته أمينا لله ورسوله، حافظا في اعماق روحه النصيحة التي وجهها اليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ألا يحمل السيف.. لكأن الرسول رأى الغيب كله.. غيب أبي ذر ومستقبله، فأهدى اليه هذه النصيحة الغالية.


ومن ثم لم يكن أبو ذر ليخفي انزعاجه حين يرى بعض المولعين بايقاد الفتنة يتخذون من دعوته سببا لاشباع ولعهم وكيدهم.


جاءه يوما وهو في الرّبدة وفد من الكوفة يسألونه أن يرفع راية الثورة ضد الخليفة، فزجرهم بكلمات حاسمة:


" والله لو أن عثمان صلبني على أطول خشبة، أ جبل، لسمعت، وأطعت، وصبرت واحتسبت، ورأيت ذلك خيرا لي.."


" ولوسيّرني ما بين الأفق الى الأفق، لسمعت وأطعت، وصبرت واحتسبت، ورأيت ذلك خيرا لي..


" ولو ردّني الى منزلي، لسمعت وأطعت، وصبرت واحتسبت، ورأيت ذلك خيرا لي"..










ذلك رجل لا يريد غرضا من أغراض الدنيا، ومن ثم أفاء الله عليه نور البصيرة.. ومن ثم مرة أخرى أدرك ما تنطوي عليه الفتنة المسلحة من وبال وخطر فتحاشاها.. كما أدرك ما ينطوي عليه الصمت من وبال وخطر، فتحاشاه أيضا، ورفع صوته لا سيفه بكلمة الحق ولهجة الصدق، لا أطماع تغريه.. ولا عواقب تثنيه..!


لقد تفرّغ أبو ذر للمعارضة الأمينة وتبتّل.






وسيقضي عمره كله يحدّق في أخطاء الحكم وأخطاء المال، فالحكم والمال يملكان من الاغراء والفتنة ما يخافه أبو ذر على اخوانه الذين حملوا راية الاسلام مع رسولهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذين يجب أن يظلوا لها حاملين.


والحكم والمال أيضا، هما عصب الحياة للأمة والجماعات، فاذا اعتورهما الضلال تعرضت مصاير الناس للخطر الأكيد.


ولقد كان أبو ذر يتمنى لأصحاب الرسول ألا يلي أحد منهم امارة أو يجمع ثروة، وأن يظلوا كما كانوا روّاد للهدى، وعبّادا لله..


وقد كان يعرف ضراوة الدنيا وضراوة المال، وكان يدرك أن أبا بكر وعمر لن يتكررا.. ولطالما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحذر أصحابه من اغراء الامارة ويقول عنها:


".. انها أمانة، وانها يوم القيامة خزي وندامة.. الا من أخذها بحقها، وأدّى الذي عليه فيها"...






ولقد بلغ الأمر بأبي ذر لى تجنّب اخوانه ان لم يكن مقاطعتهم،لأنهم ولوا الامارات، وصار لهم بطبيعة الحال ثراء وفرة..


لقيه أبو موسى الأشعري يوما، فلم يكد يراه حتى فتح له ذراعيه وهو يصيح من الفرح بلقائه:" مرحبا أبا ذر.. مرحبا بأخي".


ولكن أبا ذر دفعه عنه وهو يقول:


" لست بأخيك، انما كنت أخاك قبل أن تكون واليا وأميرا"..!


كذلك لقيه أبو هريرة يوما واحتضنه مرحّبا، ولكن أبا ذر نحّاه عنه بيده وقال له:


(اليك عني.. ألست الذي وليت الامارة، فتطاولت في البنيان، واتخذت لك ماشية وزرعا)..؟؟


ومضى أبو هريرة يدافع عن نفسه ويبرئها من تلك الشائعات..


وقد يبدو أبو ذر مبالغا في موقفه من الجكم والثروة..


ولكن لأبي ذر منطقه الذي يشكله صدقه مع نفسه، ومع ايمانه، فأبو ذر يقف بأحلامه وأعماله.. بسلوكه ورؤاه، عند المستوى الذي خلفه لهم رسول الله وصاحباه.. أبو بكر وعمر..






واذا كان البعض يرى في ذلك المستوى مثالية لا يدرك شأوها، فان ابا ذر يراها قدوة ترسم طريق الحياة والعمل، ولا سيما لأولئك الرجال الذين عاصروا الرسول عليه السلام، وصلوا وراءه، وجاهدوا معه، وبايعوه على السمع والطاعة.


كما أنه يدرك بوعيه المضيء، ما للحكم وما للثروة من أثر حاسم في مصاير الناس، ومن ثم فان أي خلل يصيب أمانة الحكم، أو عدالة الثروة، يشكل خطرا يجب دحضه ومعارضته.








**








ولقد عاش أبو ذر ما استطاع حاملا لواء القدوة العظمى للرسول عليه السلام وصاحبيه، أمينا عليها، حارسا لها.. وكان أستاذ في فن التفوق على مغريات الامارة والثروة،...


عرضت عليه الامارة بالعراق فقال:


" لا والله.. لن تميلوا عليّ بدنياكم أبدا"..


ورآه صاحبه يوما يلبس جلبابا قديما فسأله:


أليس لك ثوب غير هذا..؟! لقد رأيت معك منذ أيام ثوبين جديدين..؟


فأجابه أبو ذر: " يا بن أخي.. لقد أعطيتهما من هو أحوج اليهما مني"..


قال له: والله انك لمحتاج اليهما!!


فأجاب أب ذر: "اللهم غفر.. انك لمعظّم للدنيا، ألست ترى عليّ هذه البردة..؟؟ ولي أخرى لصلاة الجمعة، ولي عنزة أحلبها، وأتان أركبها، فأي نعمة أفضل ما نحن فيه"..؟؟








**








وجلس يوما يحدّث ويقول:


[أوصاني خليلي بسبع..


أمرني بحب المساكين والدنو منهم..


وأمرني أن أنظر الى من هو دوني، ولاأنظر الى من هو فوقي..


وأمرني ألا أسأل أحد شيئا..


وأمرني أن أصل الرحم..


وأمرني أن أقول الحق وان كان مرّا..


وأمرني أن لا أخاف في الله لومة لائم..


وأمرني أن أكثر من: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله].






ولقد عاش هذه الوصية، وصاغ حياته وفقها، حتى صار "ضميرا" بين قومه وأمته..






ويقول الامام علي رضي الله عنه:


"لم يبق اليوم أحد لا يبالي في الله لومة لائم غير أبي ذر"..!!


عاش يناهض استغلال الحكم، واحتكار الثروة..


عاش يدحض الخطأ، ويبني الصواب..


عاش متبتلا لمسؤولية النصح والتحذير..


يمنعونه من الفتوى، فيزداد صوته بها ارتفاعا، ويقول لمانعيه:


" والذي نفسي بيده، لو وضعتم السيف فوق عنقي، ثم ظننت أني منفذ كلمة سمعتها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن تحتزوا لأنفذتها"..!!






ويا ليت المسلمين استمعوا يومئذ لقوله ونصحه..


اذن لما ماتت في مهدها تلك الفتن التي تفقم فيما بعد أمرها واستفحل خطرها، وعرّضت تادواة والمجتمع والاسلام لأخطار، ما كان أقساها من أخطار.


والآن يعالج أبو ذر سكرات الموت في الربذة.. المكان الذي اختار الاقامة فيه اثر خلافه مع عثمان رضي الله عنه، فتعالوا بنا اليه نؤد للراحل العظيم تحية الوداع، ونبصر في حياته الباهرة مشهد الختام.


ان هذه السيدة السمراء الضامرة، الجالسة الى جواره تبكي، هي زوجته..


وانه ليسألها: فيم البكاء والموت حق..؟


فتجيبه بأنها تبكي: " لأنك تموت، وليس عندي ثوب يسعك كفنا"..!!


".. لا تبكي، فاني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم وأنا عنده في نفر من أصحابه يقول: ليموتنّ رجل منكم بفلاة من الأرض، تشهده عصابة من المؤمنين..


وكل من كان معي في ذلك المجلس مات في جماعة وقرية، ولم يبق منهم غيري .. وهأنذا بالفلاة أموت، فراقبي الطريق،، فستطلع علينا عصابة من المؤمنين، فاني والله ما كذبت ولا كذبت".


وفاضت روحه الى الله..


ولقد صدق..


فهذه القافلة التي تغذ السير في الصحراء، تؤلف جماعة من المؤمنين، وعلى رأسهم عبدالله بن مسعود صاحب رسول الله.


وان ابن مسعود ليبصر المشهد قبل أن يبلغه.. مشهد جسد ممتد يبدو كأنه جثمان ميّت، والى جواره سيدة وغلام يبكيان..


ويلوي زمام دابته والركب معه صوب المشهد، ولا يكاد يلقي نظرة على الجثمان، حتى تقع عيناه على وجه صاحبه وأخيه في الله والاسلام أبي ذر.


وتفيض عيناه بالدمع، ويقف على جثمانه الطاهر يقول:" صدق رسول الله.. نمشي وحدك، وتموت وحدك، وتبعث وحدك".!


ويجلس ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه لصحبه تفسير تلك العبارة التي نعاه بها:" تمشي وحدك.. وتموت حدك.. وتبعث وحدك"...








**








كان ذلك في غزوة تبوك.. سنة تسع من الهجرة، وقد أمر الرسول عليه السلام بالتهيؤ لملاقاة الروم، الذين شرعوا يكيدون للاسلام ويأتمرون به.


وكانت الأيام التي دعى فيها الناس للجهاد أيام عسر وقيظ..


وكانت الشقة بعيدة.. والعدو مخيفا..  








ولقد تقاعس عن الخروج نفر من المسلمين، تعللوا بشتى المعاذير..


وخرج الرسول وصحبه.. وكلما أمعنوا في السير ازدادوا جهدا ومشقة، فجعل الرجل يتخلف، ويقولون يا رسول اللهتخلف فلان، فيقول:


" دعوه.


فان يك فيه خير فسيلحقه الله بكم..


وان يك غير ذلك فقد أراحكم الله منه"..!!


وتلفت القوم ذات مرة، فلم يجدوا أبا ذر.. وقالوا للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:


لقد تخلف أبو ذر، وأبطأ به بعيره..


وأعاد الرسول مقالته الأولى..


كان بعير أبي ذر قد ضعف تحت وطأة الجوع والظمأ والحر وتعثرت من الاعياء خطاه..


وحاول أبو ذر أن يدفعه للسير الحثيث بكل حيلة وجهد، ولكن الاعياء كان يلقي ثقله على البعير..


ورأى أبو ذر أنه بهذا سيتخلف عن المسلمين وينقطع دونهم الأثر، فنزل من فوق ظهر البعير، وأخذ متاعه وحمله على ظهره ومضى ماشيا على قدميه، مهرولا، وسط صحراء ملتهبة، كما يدرك رسوله عليه السلام وصحبه..






وفي الغداة، وقد وضع المسلمون رحالهم ليستريحوا، بصر أحدهم فرأى سحابة من النقع والغبار تخفي وراءها شبح رجل يغذ السير..


وقال الذي رأى: يا رسول الله، هذا رجل يمشي على الطريق وحده..


وقال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:


(كن أبا ذر)..






وعادوا لما كانوا فيه من حديث، ريثما يقطع القادم المسافة التي تفصله عنهم، وعندها يعرفون من هو..






وأخذ المسافر الجليل يقترب منهم رويدا.. يقتلع خطاه من الرمل المتلظي اقتلاعا، وحمله فوق ظهره بتؤدة.. ولكنه مغتبط فرحان لأنه أردك القافلة المباركة، ولم يتخلف عن رسول الله واخوانه المجاهدين..


وحين بلغ أول القافلة، صاح صائهحم: يار سول الله: انه والله أبا ذر..


وسار أبو ذر صوب الرسول.


ولم يكد صلى الله عليه وسلم يراه حتى تألقت على وجهه ابتسامة حانية واسية، وقال:


[يرحم الله أبا ذر..


يمشي وحده..


ويموت وحده..


ويبعث وحده..].






وبعد مضي عشرين عاما على هذا اليوم أو تزيد، مات أبو ذر وحيدا، في فلاة الربذة.. بعد أن سار حياته كلها وحيدا على طريق لم يتألق فوقه سواه.. ولقد بعث في التاريخ وحيدا في عظمة زهده، وبطولة صموده..






ولسوف يبعث عند الله وحيدا كذلك؛ لأن
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بلال بن رباح - الساخر من الأهوال




كان عمر بن الخطاب، اذا ذكر أبو بكر قال:


" أبو بكر سيدنا وأعتق سيّدنا"..


يعني بلالا رضي الله عنه..


وان رجلا يلقبه عمر بسيدنا هو رجل عظيم ومحظوظ..


لكن هذا الرجل الشديد السمرة، النحيف الناحل، المفرط الطول الكث الشعر، الخفيف العارضين، لم يكن يسمع كلمات المدح والثناء توجه اليه، وتغدق عليه، الا ويحني رأسه ويغض طرفه، ويقول وعبراته على وجنتيه تسيل:


"انما أنا حبشي.. كنت بالأمس عبدا"..!!


فمن هذا الحبشي الذي كان بالأمس عبدا..!!


انه "بلال بن رباح" مؤذن الاسلام، ومزعج الأصنام.. 
انه احدى معجزات الايمان والصدق.


احدى معجزات الاسلام العظيم..


في كل عشرة مسلمين. منذ بدأ الاسلام الى اليوم، والى ما شاء الله سنلتقي بسبعة على الأقل يعرفون بلالا..


أي أن هناك مئات الملايين من البشر عبر القرون والأجيال عرفوا بلالا، وحفظوا اسمه، وعرفوا دوره. تماما كما عرفوا أعظم خليفتين في الاسلام: أبي بكر وعمر...!!


وانك لتسأل الطفل الذي لا يزال يحبو في سنوات دراسته الأولى في مصر، أ، باكستان، أ، الصين..


وفي الأمريكيتين، وأوروبا وروسيا..


وفي تاعراق ، وسوريا، وايران والسودان..


في تونس والمغرب والجزائر..


في أعماق أفريقيا، وفوق هضاب آسيا..


في كل يقعة من الأرض يقتنها مسلمون، تستطيع أن تسأل أي طفل مسلم: من بلال يا غلام؟


فيجيبك: انه مؤذن الرسول.. وانه العبد الذي كان سيّده يعذبه بالحجارة المستعرّة ليردّه عن دينه، فيقول:


"أحد.. أحد.."






وحينما تبصر هذا الخلود الذي منحه الاسلام بلالا.. فاعلم أن بلال هذا، لم يكن قبل الاسلام أكثر من عبد رقيق، يرعى ابل سيّده على حفنات من التمر، حتى يطو به الموت، ويطوّح به الى أعماق النسيان..


لكن صدق ايمانه، وعظمة الدين الذي آمن به بوأه في حياته، وفي تاريخه مكانا عليّا في الاسلام بين العظماء والشرفاء والكرماء...


ان كثيرا من عليّة البشر، وذوي الجاه والنفوذ والثروة فيهم، لم يظفروا بمعشار الخلود الذي ظفر به بلال العبد الحبشي..!!


بل ان كثيرا من أبطال التاريخ لم ينالوا من الشهرة التاريخية بعض الذي ناله بلال..


ان سواد بشرته، وتواضع حسبه ونسبه، وهوانه على الانس كعبد رقيق، لم يحرمه حين آثر الاسلام دينا، من أن يتبوأ المكان الرفيع الذي يؤهله له صدقه ويقينه، وطهره، وتفانيه..






ان ذلك كله لم يكن له في ميزان تقييمه وتكريمه أي حساب، الا حساب الدهشة حين توجد العظمة في غير مظانها.. 


فلقد كان الناس يظنون أن عبدا مثل بلال، ينتمي الى أصول غريبة.. ليس له أهل، ولا حول، ولا يملك من حياته شيئا، فهو ملك لسيّده الذي اشتراه بماله.. يروح ويغدو وسط شويهات سيده وابله وماشيته..


كانوا يظنون أن مثل هذا الكائن، لا يمكن أن يقدر على شيء ولا أن يكون شيئا..


ثم اذا هو يخلف الظنون جميعا، فيقدر على ايمان، هيهات أن يقدر على مثله سواه.. ثم يكون أول مؤذن للرسول والاسلام العمل الذي كان يتمناه لنفسه كل سادة قريش وعظمائها من الذين أسلموا واتبعوا الرسول..!!


أجل.. بلال بن رباح!


أيّة بطولة.. وأيّة عظمة تعبر عنها هذه الكلمات الثلاث بلال ابن رباح..؟!








**








انه حبشي من أمة السود... جعلته مقاديره عبدا لأناس من بني جمح بمكة، حيث كانت أمه احدى امائهم وجواريهم..


كان يعيش عيشة الرقيق، تمضي أيامه متشابهة قاحلة، لا حق له في يومه، ولا أمل له في غده..!!


ولقد بدأت أنباء محمد تنادي سمعه، حين أخذ الانس في مكة يتناقلونها، وحين كان يصغي الى أحاديث ساداته وأضيافهم، سيما "أمية بن خلف" أحد شيوخ بني جمح القبيلة التي كان بلال أحد عبيدها..


لطالما سمع أمية وهو يتحدّث مع أصدقائه حينا، وأفراد قبيلته أحيانا عن الرسول حديثا يطفح غيظا، وغمّا وشرا..






وكانت أذن بلال تلتقط من بين كلمات الغيظ المجنون، الصفات التي تصور له هذا الدين الجديد.. وكان يحس أنها صفات جديدة على هذه البيئة التي يعيش فيها.. كما كانت أذنه تلتقط من خلال أحاديثهم الراعدة المتوعدة اعترافهم بشرف محمد وصدقه وأمانته..!!


أجل انه ليسمعهم يعجبون، ويحارون، في هذا الذي جاء به محمد..!!


ويقول بعضهم لبعض: ما كان محمد يوما كاذبا. ولا ساحرا..ولا مجنونا.. وان ام يكن لنا بد من وصمه اليوم بذلك كله، حتى نصدّ عنه الذين سيسارعون الى دينه..!!


سمعهم يتحدّثون عن أمانته..






عن وفائه..


عن رجولته وخلقه..


عن نزاهته ورجاحة عقله..


وسمعهم يتهامسون بالأسباب التي تحملهم على تحديّ وعداوته، تلك هي: ولاؤهم لدين آبائهم أولا. والخوف على مجد قريش ثانيا، ذلك المجد الذي يفيئه عليها مركزها الديني، كعاصمة للعبادة والنسك في جزيرة العرب كلها، ثم الحقد على بني هاشم، أن يخرج منهم دون غيرهم نبي ورسول...!








**








وذات يوم يبصر بلال ب رباح نور الله، ويسمع في أعماق روحه الخيّرة رنينه، فيذهب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويسلم..  








ولا يلبث خبر اسلامه أن يذيع.. وتدور الأرض برؤوس أسياده من بني جمح.. تلك الرؤوس التي نفخها الكبر وأثقلها الغرور..!! وتجثم شياطين الأرض فوق صدر أميّة بن خلف الذي رأى في اسلام عبد من عبيدهم لطمة جللتهم جميعا بالخزي والعار..


عبدهم الحبشي يسلم ويتبع محمد..؟!


ويقول أميّة لنفسه: ومع هذا فلا بأس.. ان شمس هذا اليوم لن تغرب الا ويغرب معها اسلام هذا العبد الآبق..!!


ولكن الشمس لم تغرب قط باسلام بلال بل غربت ذات يوم بأصنام قريش كلها، وحماة الوثنية فيها...!








**








أما بلال فقد كان له موقف ليس شرفا للاسلام وحده، وان كان الاسلام أحق به، ولكنه شرف للانسانية جميعا..


لقد صمد لأقسى الوان التعذيب صمود البرار العظام.


ولكأنما جعله الله مثلا على أن سواد البشرة وعبودية الرقبة لا ينالان من عظمة الروح اذا وجدت ايمانها، واعتصمت بباريها، وتشبثت بحقها..


لقد أعطى بلال درسا بليغا للذين في زمانه، وفي كل مان، للذين على دينه وعلى كل دين.. درسا فحواه أن حريّة الضمير وسيادته لا يباعان بملء الأرض ذهبا، ولا بملئها عذابا..


لقد وضع عريانا فوق الجمر، على أن يزيغ عن دينه، أو يزيف اقتناعه فأبى..






لقد جعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، والاسلام، من هذا العبد الحبشي المستضعف أستاذا للبشرية كلها في فن احترام الضمير، والدفاع عن حريته وسيادته..


لقد كانوا يخرجون به في الظهيرة التي تتحول الصحراء فيها الى جهنم قاتلة.. فيطرحونه على حصاها الماتهب وهو عريان، ثم يأتون بحجر مستعر كالحميم ينقله من مكانه بضعة رجال، ويلقون به فوق جسده وصدره..


ويتكرر هذا العذاب الوحشي كل يوم، حتى رقّت لبلال من هول عذابه بعض قلوب جلاديه، فرضوا آخر الأمر أن يخلوا سبيله، على أن يذكر آلهتهم بخير ولو بكلمة واحدة تحفظ لهم كبرياءهم، ولا تتحدث قريش أنهم انهزموا صاغرين أمام صمود عبدهم واصراره..






ولكن حتى هذه الكلمة الواحدة العابرة التي يستطيع أن يلقيها من وراء قلبه، ويشتري بها حياته نفسه، دون أن يفقد ايمانه، ويتخلى عن اقتناعه..


حتى هذه الكلمة الواحدة رفض بلال أن يقولها..!


نعم لقد رفض أن يقولها، وصار يردد مكانها نشيده الخالد:"أحد أحد"


يقولون له: قل كما نقول..


فيجيبهم في تهكم عجيب وسخرية كاوية:


"ان لساني لا يحسنه"..!!


ويظل بلال في ذوب الحميم وصخره، حتى اذا حان الأصيل أقاموه، وجعلوا في عنقه حبلا، ثم أمروا صبيانهم أن يطوفوا به جبال مكة وشوارعها. وبلال لا يلهج لسانه بغير نشيده المقدس:" أحد أحد".






وكأني اذا جنّ عليهم الليل يساومونه:


غدا قل كلمات خير في آلهتنا، قل ربي اللات والعزى، لنذرك وشأتك، فقد تعبنا من تعذيبك، حتى لكأننا نحن المعذبون!


فيهز رأسه ويقول:" أحد.. أحد..".


ويلكزه أمية بن خلف وينفجر غمّا وغيظا، ويصيح: أي شؤم رمانا بك يا عبد السوء..؟واللات والعزى لأجعلنك للعبيد والسادة مثلا.


ويجيب بلال في يقين المؤمن وعظمة القديس:


"أحد.. أحد.."


ويعود للحديث والمساومة، من وكل اليه تمثيل دور المشفق عليه، فيقول:


خل عنك يا أميّة.. واللات لن يعذب بعد اليوم، ان بلالا منا أمه جاريتنا، وانه لن يرضى أن يجعلنا باسلامه حديث قريش وسخريّتها..


ويحدّق بلال في الوجوه الكاذبة الماكرة، ويفتر ثغره عن ابتسامة كضوء الفجر، ويقول في هدوء يزلزلهم زلزالا:


"أحد.. أحد.."


وتجيء الغداة وتقترب الظهيرة، ويؤخذ بلال الى الرمضاء، وهو صابر محتسب، صامد ثابت.


ويذهب اليهم أبو بكر الصديق وهو يعذبونه، ويصيح بهم:


(أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله)؟؟


ثم يصيح في أميّة بن خلف: خذ أكثر من ثمنه واتركه حرا..


وكأنما كان أمية يغرق وأدركه زورق النجاة..






لقد طابت نفسه وسعدت حين سمع أبا بكر يعرض ثمن تحريره اذ كان اليأس من تطويع لال قد بلغ في في نفوسهم أشده، ولأنهم كانوا من التجار، فقد أردكوا أن بيعه أربح لهم من موته..


باعوه لأبي بكر الذي حرّره من فوره، وأخذ بلال مكانه بين الرجال الأحرار...






وحين كان الصدّيق يتأبط ذراع بلال منطلقا به الى الحرية قال له أمية:


خذه، فواللات والعزى، لو أبيت الا أن تشتريه بأوقية واحدة لبعتكه بها..


وفطن أبو بكر لما في هذه الكلمات من مرارة اليأس وخيبة الأمل وكان حريّا بألا يجيبه..


ولكن لأن فيها مساسا بكرامة هذا الذي قد صار أخا له، وندّا،أجاب أمية قائلا:


والله لو أبيتم أنتم الا مائة أوقية لدفعتها..!!






وانطلق بصاحبه الى رسول الله يبشره بتحريره.. وكان عيدا عظيما!


وبعد هجرة الرسول والمسلمين الى المدينة، واستقرارهم بها، يشرّع الرسول للصلاة أذانها..


فمن يكون المؤذن للصلاة خمس مرات كل يوم..؟ وتصدح عبر الأفق تكبيراته وتهليلاته..؟


انه بلال.. الذي صاح منذ ثلاث عشرة سنة والعذاب يهدّه ويشويه أن: "الله أحد..أحد".


لقد وقع اختيار الرسول عليه اليوم ليكون أول مؤذن للاسلام.


وبصوته النديّ الشجيّ مضى يملأ الأفئدة ايمانا، والأسماع روعة وهو ينادى:


الله أكبر.. الله أكبر


الله أكبر .. الله أكبر


أشهد أن لااله الا الله


أشهد أن لا اله الا الله


أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله


أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله


حي على الصلاة


حي على الصلاة


حي على الفلاح 


حي على الفلاح


الله أكبر.. الله أكبر


لااله الا الله...






ونشب القتال بين المسلمين وجيش قريش الذي قدم الى المدينة غازيا..


وتدور الحرب عنيفة قاسية ضارية..وبلال هناك يصول ويجول في أول غزوة يخوضها الاسلام، غزوة بدر.. تلك الغزوة التي أمر الرسول عليه السلام أن يكون شعارها: "أحد..أحد".








**








في هذه الغزوة ألقت قريش بأفلاذ أكبادها، وخرج أشرافها جميعا لمصارعهم..!!


ولقد همّ بالنكوص عن الخروج "أمية بن خلف" .. هذا الذي كان سيدا لبلال، والذي كان يعذبه في وحشيّة قاتلة..






همّ بالنكوص لولا أن ذهب اليه صديقه "عقبة بن أبي معيط" حين علم عن نبأ تخاذله وتقاعسه، حاملا في يمينه مجمرة حتى اذا واجهه وهو جالس وسط قومه، ألقى الجمرة بين يديه وقال له: يا أبا علي، استجمر بهبذ، فانما أنت من النساء..!!!


وصاح به أمية قائلا: قبحك الله، وقبّح ما جئت به..


ثم لم يجد بدّا من الخروج مع الغزاة فخرج..


أيّة أسرار للقدر، يطويها وينشرها..؟


لقد كان عقبة بن أبي معيط أكبر مشجع لأمية على تعذيب بلال، وغير بلال من المسلمين المستضعفين..


واليوم هو نفسه الذي يغريه بالخروج الى غزوة بدر التي سيكون فيها مصرعه..!!


كما سيكون فيها مصرع عقبة أيضا!


لقد كان أمية من القاعدين عن الحرب.. ولولا تشهير عقبة به على هذا النحو الذي رأيناه لما خرج..!!


ولكن الله بالغ أمره، فليخرج أمية فان بينه وبين عبد من عباد الله حسابا قديما، جاء أوان تصفيته، فالديّان لا يموت، وكما تدينون تدانون..!!






وان القدر ليحلو له أن يسخر بالجبارين.. فعقبة الذي كان أمية يصغي لتحريضه، ويسارع اى هواه في تعذيب المؤمنين الأبرياء، هو نفسه الذب سيقود أميّة الى مصرعه..


وبيد من..؟


بيد بلال نفسه.. وبلال وحده!!


نفس اليد التي طوّقها أميّة بالسلاسل، وأوجع صاحبها ضربا، وعذابا..


مع هذه اليد ذاتها، هي اليوم، وفي غزوة بدر، على موعد أجاد القدر توقيته، مع جلاد قريش الذي أذل المؤمنين بغيا وعدوا..


ولقد حدث هذا تماما..






وحين بدأ القتال بين الفريقين، وارتج جانب المعركة من قبل المسلمين بشعارهم:" أحد.. أحد" انخلع قلب أمية، وجاءه النذير..


ان الكلمة التي كان يرددها بالأمس عبد تحت وقع العذاب والهول قد صارت اليوم شعار دين بأسره وشعار الأمة الجديدة كلها..!!


"أحد..أحد"؟؟!!


أهكذا..؟ وبهذه السرعة.. وهذا النمو العظيم..؟؟ 








**








وتلاحمت السيوف وحمي القتال..


وبينما المعركة تقترب من نهايتها، لمح أمية بن خلف" عبد الرحمن بن عوف" صاحب رسول الله، فاحتمى به، وطلب اليه أن يكون أسيره رجاء أن يخلص بحياته..


وقبل عبد الرحمن عرضه وأجاره، ثم سار به وسط العمعمة الى مكان السرى.


وفي الطريق لمح بلال فصاح قائلا:


"رأس الكفر أميّة بن خلف.. لا نجوت ان نجا".


ورفع سيفه ليقطف الرأس الذي لطالما أثقله الغرور والكبر، فصاح به عبد الرحمن بن عوف:


"أي بلال.. انه أسيري".


أسير والحرب مشبوبة دائرة..؟


أسير وسيفه يقطر دما مما كان يصنع قبل لحظة في أجساد المسلمين..؟


لا.. ذلك في رأي بلال ضحك بالعقول وسخرية.. ولقد ضحك أمية وسخر بما فيه الكفاية..


سخر حتى لم يترك من السخرية بقية يدخرها ليوم مثل هذا اليوم، وهذا المأزق، وهذا المصير..!!


ورأى بلال أنه لن يقدر وحده على اقتحام حمى أخيه في الدين عبد الرحمن بن عوف، فصاح بأعلى صوته في المسلمين:


"يا أنصار الله.. رأس الكفر أمية بن خلف، لا نجوت ان نجا"...!


وأقبلت كوكبة من المسلمين تقطر سيوفهم المنايا، وأحاطت بأمية وابنه ولم يستطع عبد الرحمن بن عوف أن يصنع شيئا.. بل لم يستطع أن يحمي أذراعه التي بددها الزحتم.


وألقى بلال على جثمان أمية الذي هوى تحت السيوف القاصفة نظرة طويلة، ثم هرول عنه مسرعا وصوته النديّ يصيح:


"أحد.. أحد.."








**








لا أظن أن من حقنا أن نبحث عن فضيلة التسامح لدى بلال في مثل هذا المقام..


فلو أن اللقاء بين بلال وأمية تمّ في ظروف أخرى، لجازنا أن نسال بلالا حق التسامح، وما كان لرجل في مثل ايمانه وتقاه أن يبخل به.


لكن اللقاء الذي تم بينهما، كان في حرب، جاءها كل فريق ليفني غريمه..






السيوف تتوهج.. والقتلى يسقطون.. والمنايا تتواثب، ثم يبصر بلال أمية الذي لم يترك في جسده موضع أنملة الا ويحمل آثار تعذيب.


وأين يبصره وكيف..؟


يبصره في ساحة الحرب والقتال يحصد بسيفه كل ما يناله من رؤوس المسلمين، ولو أدرك رأس بلال ساعتئذ لطوّح به..


في ظروف كهذه يلتقي الرجلان فيها، لا يكون من المنطق العادل في شيء أن نسأل بلالا: لماذا لم يصفح الصفح الجميل..؟؟








**








وتمضي الأيام وتفتح مكة..


ويدخلها الرسول شاكرا مكبرا على رأس عشرة آلاف من المسلمين..


ويتوجه الى الكعبة رأسا.. هذا المكان المقدس الذي زحمته قريش بعدد أيام السنة من الأصنام..!!


لقد جاء الحق وزهق الباطل..


ومن اليوم لا عزى.. ولا لات.. ولا هبل.. لن يجني الانسان بعد اليوم هامته لحجر، ولا وثن.. ولن يعبد الناس ملء ضمائرهم الا الله الي ليس كمثله شيء، الواحد الأحد، الكبير المتعال..


ويدخل الرسول الكعبة، مصطحبا معه بلال..!


ولا يكاد يدخلها حتى يواجه تمثالا منحوتا، يمثل ابراهيم عليه السلام وهو يستقسم بالأزلام، فيغضب الرسول ويقول:


"قاتلهم الله..


ما كان شيخنا يستقسم بالأزلام.. ما كان ابراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين".






ويأمر بلال أن يعلو ظهر المسجد، ويؤذن.


ويؤذن بلال.. فيالروعة الزمان، واملكان، والمناسبة..!!


كفت الحياة في مكة عن الحركة، ووقفت الألوف المسلمة كالنسمة الساكنة، تردد في خشوع وهمس كلمات الآذان ورء بلال.






والمشركون في بيوتهم لا يكادون يصدقون:


أهذا هو محمد وفقراؤه الذين أخرجوا بالأمس من هذا الديار..؟؟


أهذا هو حقا، ومعه عشرة آلاف من المؤمنين..؟؟


أهذا هو حقا الذي قاتلناه، وطاردنبه، وقتلنا أحب الناس اليه..؟


أهذا هو حقا الذي كان يخاطبنا من لحظات ورقابنا بين يديه، ويقول لنا:


"اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء"..!!






ولكن ثلاثة من أشراف قريش، كانوا جلوسا بفناء الكعبة، وكأنما يلفحهم مشهد بلال وهو يدوس أصنامهم بقدميه، ويرسل من فوق ركامها المهيل صوته بالأذان المنتشر في آفاق مكة كلها كعبير الربيع..  








أما هؤلاء الثلاثة فهم، أبوسفيان بن حرب، وكان قد أسلم منذ ساعات، وعتّاب بن أسيد، والحارث بن هشام، وكانا لم يسلما بعد.






قال عتاب وعينه على بلال وهو يصدح بأذانه:


لقد أكرم الله اسيدا، ألا يكون سمع هذا فيسمع منه ما يغيظه. وقال الحارث:


أما والله لو أعلم أن محمدا محق لاتبعته..!!


وعقب أبو سفيان الداهية على حديثهما قائلا:


اني لا أقول شيئا، فلو تكلمت لأخبرت عني هذه الحصى!! وحين غادر النبي الكعبة رآهم، وقرأ وجوههم في لحظة، قال وعيناه تتألقان بنور الله، وفرحة النصر:


قد علمت الذي قلتم..!!!


ومضى يحدثهم بما قالوا..


فصاح الحارث وعتاب:


نشهد أنك رسول الله، والله ما سمعنا أحد فنقول أخبرك..!!


واستقبلا بلال بقلوب جديدة..في أفئدتهم صدى الكلمات التي سمعوها في خطاب الرسول أول دخول مكة:


" يامعشر قريش..


ان الله قد أذهب عنكم نخوة الجاهلية وتعظمها بالآباء..


الناس من آدم وآدم من تراب"..








**








وعاش بلال مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يشهد معه المشاهد كلها، يؤذن للصلاة، ويحيي ويحمي شعائر هذا الدين العظيم الذي أخرجه من الظلمات الى النور، ومن الرق الى الحريّة..


وعلا شأن الاسلام، وعلا معه شأن المسلمين، وكان بلال يزداد كل يوم قربا من قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كان يصفه بأنه:" رجل من أهل الجنة"..


لكن بلالا بقي كما هو كريما متواضعا، لا يرى نفسه الا أنه:" الحبشي الذي كان بالأمس عبدا"..!!










ذهب يوما يخطب لنفسه ولأخيه زوجتين فقال لأبيهما:


"أنا بلال، هذا أخي عبدان من الحبشة.. كنا ضالين فهدانا الله.. ومنا عبدين فأعتقنا الله.. ان تزوّجونا فالحمد لله.. وان تمنعونا فالله أكبر.."!!








**








وذهب الرسول الى الرفيق الأعلى راضيا مرضيا، ونهض بأمر المسلمين من بعده خليفته أبو بكر الصديق..


وذهب بلال الى خليفة رسول الله يقول له:


" يا خليفة رسول الله..


اني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: أفضل عمل لبمؤمن الجهاد في سبيل الله"..


فقال له أبو بكر: فما تشاء يا بلال..؟


قال: أردت أن أرابط في سبيل الله حتىأموت..


قال أبو بكر ومن يؤذن لنا؟


قال بلال وعيناه تفيضان من الدمع، اني لا أؤذن لأحد بعد رسول الله.


قال أبو بكر: بل ابق وأذن لنا يا بلال..


قال بلال: ان كنت أعتقتني لأكون لك فليكن لك ما تريد. وان كنت أعتقتني لله فدعني وما أعتقتني له..  








قالأبو بكر: بل أعتقتك لله يا بلال..


ويختلف الرواة، فيروي بعضهم أنه سافر الى الشام حيث بقي فيها مجاهدا مرابطا.


ويروي بعضهم الآخر، أنه قبل رجاء أبي بكر في أن يبقى معه بالمدينة، فلما قبض وولي عمر الخلافة استأذنه وخرج الى الشام.






على أية حال، فقد نذر بلال بقية حياته وعمره للمرابطة في ثغور الاسلام، مصمما أن يلقى الله ورسوله وهو على خير عمل يحبانه.






ولم يعد يصدح بالأذان بصوته الشجي الحفيّ المهيب، ذلك أنه لم ينطق في أذانه "أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله" حتى تجيش به الذمؤيات فيختفي صوته تحت وقع أساه، وتصيح بالكلمات دموعه وعبراته.


وكان آخر أذان له أيام زار أمير المؤمنين عمر وتوسل المسلمون اليه أن يحمل بلالا على أن يؤذن لهم صلاة واحدة.


ودعا أمير المؤمنين بلال، وقد حان وقت الصلاة ورجاه أن يؤذن لها.


وصعد بلال وأذن.. فبكى الصحابة الذين كانوا أدركوا رسول الله وبلال يؤذن له.. بكوا كما لم يبكوا من قبل أبدا.. وكان عمر أشدهم بكاء..!!








**








ومات بلال في الشام مرابطا في سبيل الله كما أراد.






وتحت ثرى دمشق يثوي اليوم رفات رجل من أعظم رجال البشر صلابة في الوقوف الى جانب العقيدة والاقتناع...
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*​نوووواصل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكور الحبيب عبد الغني
واصل في الابداعات الاسلامية
                        	*

----------

